# automatic taping tools brand wars: columbia or tape tech?



## gringoman420

I'm about to drop a few thousand on a new set of automatic drywall tools and i'm torn between Columbia and Tape Tech. I just went out on my own and this si goinna be the first set I'm buying on my own. I want to buy the better of the two (obviously). Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks fellow drywallers!


----------



## drywall guy158

i'll be watching this post to see what the results are i'm about to do the same but cant decide on the 2 brands also !!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

From what I've seen on this site Aaron St.James of Columbia is on the task of customer satisfaction. Any upgrades to my set of tools Columbia gets first consideration.


----------



## sdrdrywall

I've had both if I had to buy again .it would be Columbia great tools and the best customer service in the industry.


----------



## cdwoodcox

I have always owned tape tech and never had any problems. I have just recently purchased a 3.5'' anglehead from Columbia and as stated above their customer service is top notch. Other than that I can't help you much as I have never ran Columbia tools.


----------



## msd

who has the better warranty


----------



## sdrdrywall

msd said:


> who has the better warranty


Having a good warranty is great but its all about who's gonna handle problems in the quickest and easiest way .as far as I've seen there's no better than Columbia


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I have had both

Columbia:
1) stands behind their tools, even after the warranty is gone
2) Will answer any question you have in less than a day
3) listens to users and improves their tools (even upgrades a tool for ya sometimes)


TT
1) If your tool is out of warranty,,,your on your own
2) Won't talk to you at all,,, you have to send it to them
3) Doesn't really give a hoot wheather you like em or not

The choice is yours of course,,,,


----------



## Mudshark

:thumbup1:My choice would be Columbia.:thumbup: Perhaps I am biased as they are a Canadian company and close to home but I think there is more to it than that. Many of the basic tools are essentially the same in design with few if any minor differences between the 2 companies. Columbia parts are made in North America and I am not sure I can say the same about Tape Tech (I hear rumours). Prices are competitive so after that it boils down to service. Have nothing but praise :notworthy:for the service Columbia offers as do others and it sounds as if Columbia is on solid financial ground. Seems like a no brainer now doesnt it?:yes:


----------



## JustMe

gringoman420 said:


> I'm about to drop a few thousand on a new set of automatic drywall tools and i'm torn between Columbia and Tape Tech. I just went out on my own and this si goinna be the first set I'm buying on my own. I want to buy the better of the two (obviously). Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks fellow drywallers!


Unless you're trying for a deal because of your buying a set from one or the other manufacturer, you could consider mix and matching, if you have likes and dislikes about each manufacturer's tools.

Regardless of who you go with, for production, I'd try to work a Columbia Fat Boy in there - one of the size that you'd like to use for your 1st boxing coat (a 8" or 10"). One of our long time tapers runs a Columbia 10" Fat Boy for 1st coat, and a TT 12" for finishing.


----------



## Mudshark

JustMe said:


> Regardless of who you go with, for production, I'd try to work a Columbia Fat Boy in there - one of the size that you'd like to use for your 1st boxing coat (a 8" or 10").


Good point Just Me - One tool that TT has not matched is the Columbia Fat Boys. Love em.:yes:


----------



## MacDry

Columbia all the way, I am slowly but surely transfering all my stuff over whenever I get the chance.


----------



## gringoman420

both have 5 year warranties


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Good point Just Me - One tool that TT has not matched is the Columbia Fat Boys. Love em.:yes:


Thanks, MS. It is a bit of a surprise that TT hasn't matched it.

The TT EasyClean boxes are advertised as having extra mud capacity. At least probably from what TT boxes used to carry. But I don't think they would match the Fat Boys.

And with some of the EasyCleans seeming to have front leaking issues, I don't know for sure if that's a box I'd look at too hard, till the problem's been fixed. But maybe it wouldn't be a problem, or too much a problem, unless you're unlucky like a couple of DWT's down under members were. The 10" TT Power Assist box I use for at times difficult boxing situations has the same configuration as the EasyCleans, I believe, and it hasn't shown any signs of leaking. But then I haven't used it a lot.


----------



## gringoman420

Thanks everyone!! Sounds like I'm buying Columbia! Not gonna order for a day or 2 so I'll check back again. Thanks again!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Thinking about getting a new zook myself this spring, If work stays steady.

Might be because of this site, well I guess it is because of this site:whistling2:

Supply house I deal with, deals mainly in Drywall Master and some gold coloured type tools, I forget their name.:whistling2:

But I think I will go for the Columbia this time. They have the one feature that interest me, the finger will cause less drag etc.... which will make angle tapes more easy to install. 9 foot high ceilings take a toll on the shoulders after awhile. And for customer service, I can torment Aaron right here from DWT.:yes:

Plus, if you get those gold coloured tools, you half to paint over the Logo right away, they don't like you sporting it


----------



## machinemud

*C-o-l-u-m-b-i-a*

Durable tools , Amazing customer service , family business , great looks, very light tools , made in canada , i have never been disapointed about them .


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Plus, if you get those gold coloured tools, you half to paint over the Logo right away, they don't like you sporting it


Lol. You come up with the damndest things.

If I was Mike, I don't know if I'd be a little frustrated with you, or laugh with you. Probably both.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> Lol. You come up with the damndest things.
> 
> If I was Mike, I don't know if I'd be a little frustrated with you, or laugh with you. Probably both.


well I'm still waiting for my apology "T" shirt:whistling2::yes:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> well I'm still waiting for my apology "T" shirt:whistling2::yes:


:blink:
You might be waiting a while for a TT shirt, but I noticed you got one from Columbia about the same time as that "incident"


----------



## TapeTech

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have had both
> 
> Columbia:
> 1) stands behind their tools, even after the warranty is gone
> 2) Will answer any question you have in less than a day
> 3) listens to users and improves their tools (even upgrades a tool for ya sometimes)
> 
> 
> TT
> 1) If your tool is out of warranty,,,your on your own
> 2) Won't talk to you at all,,, you have to send it to them
> 3) Doesn't really give a hoot wheather you like em or not
> 
> The choice is yours of course,,,,


Well, that's a little hurtful Capt. I think we worked well together when we addressed your issues with the MudRunner and even had our Engineering team speak with you about some of your tool improvement ideas.

My direct line has been posted on this forum for months; I'll take any call and respond to all messages. While some of your comments may have been true of the company in past years, at some point it's time to focus on today. Today, we want to hear your feedback and provide many avenues to contact us.

Do you have a technical question or idea?
[email protected]

Do you want to speak with me?
847-861-1714


----------



## Mudshark

*Where are your parts made?*

Well now that we have TapeTech on this thread, perhaps you could either confirm or deny that many of your parts are now made overseas??:chinese:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mudshark said:


> Well now that we have TapeTech on this thread, perhaps you could either confirm or deny that many of your parts are now made overseas??:chinese:


Gotta be honest, I will not buy tools for my trade made in China peroid.
Forget about Goldblatt, their out. I don't care about the cheap price. I want the best I can get. I DON'T CARE ABOUT PRICING!!! I want good sh!t. I picked up at TT extendable handle the other day at the supplier and what a piece of crap.(any chinese parts?) You had to mess with it to get it to lock into adjustment. One of them was already broken and it was brand new. No Chinese junk for tradesmen. If it comes from China I won't buy it. Did I mention...If it comes from China I won't buy it.


----------



## machinemud

*that's my opinion...*

Yes we can all gave our preference about what we like or not , but bashing tapetech for all there product, i guess its exagerated. don't get me wrong i'm all columbia product but we are all professional and we should think about the new guys that whats to buy automatic tool . so why not just gave a clean overview of what we like instead of buried an other compagny . tt must do good product, they are in the business for so long ...


----------



## Mudshark

*Just want the truth*



machinemud said:


> Yes we can all gave our preference about what we like or not , but bashing tapetech for all there product, i guess its exagerated. don't get me wrong i'm all columbia product but we are all professional and we should think about the new guys that whats to buy automatic tool . so why not just gave a clean overview of what we like instead of buried an other compagny . tt must do good product, they are in the business for so long ...


TapeTech quality in the past was generally good. Lately there have been reports I have heard that the quality has changed and there was a rumor that they now have many of their parts made in China. If this is false then I am giving TapeTech a forum and an opportunity to end this rumor. If it is true then I think we would want to know. If TapeTech chooses to ignore this post or to sidestep it then I think we have our answer. Just seeking the truth, thats all.


----------



## chris

Older TT angleheads(5 or more years) Blueline boxes and pumps. TT roller and glazer. Kraft banjos..... mix and match..


----------



## Muddauber

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Gotta be honest, I will not buy tools for my trade made in China peroid.
> Forget about Goldblatt, their out. I don't care about the cheap price. I want the best I can get. I DON'T CARE ABOUT PRICING!!! I want good sh!t. I picked up at TT extendable handle the other day at the supplier and what a piece of crap.(any chinese parts?) You had to mess with it to get it to lock into adjustment. One of them was already broken and it was brand new. No Chinese junk for tradesmen. If it comes from China I won't buy it. Did I mention...If it comes from China I won't buy it.


 
Can you buy American made screws & nails? I can't find them!


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Well now that we have TapeTech on this thread, perhaps you could either confirm or deny that many of your parts are now made overseas??:chinese:


 I might be wrong, but Mike's post reads kind of like he won't be posting, but you can contact him/them by phone or email.

On the overseas thing, 2buck did quote in a post something Mike was supposed to have written: _'TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China_.' 




machinemud said:


> so why not just gave a clean overview of what we like instead of buried an other compagny . tt must do good product, they are in the business for so long ...


Being in business for a long time doesn't mean a good product(s) will stay good, or will stay on top of the heap quality wise.




Muddauber said:


> Can you buy American made screws & nails? I can't find them!


 This could help with some possible leads: http://aksarbent.blogspot.com/2011/10/materials-list-for-made-in-america.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Well now that we have TapeTech on this thread, perhaps you could either confirm or deny that many of your parts are now made overseas??:chinese:


Justme has it in his post, Mike did address that question already, and I won't mention the members name who asked that question of him, but the guys a bit of a sh1t disturber who did:whistling2:

But all judgement a side. You half to give him (Mike) credit for coming to this site to defend their name. So we can either aid him, or bash him, guess it's our call, along with Mike from the company that sells gold tools. If we give our feed back NICELY , maybe Mike may be able to address them one by one. Parts from China are one issue they might half to address or defend. but in these economic times, I'm sure most on here are not keen on it. But then most of us have never ran a large international company so......

All companies have their ups and downs, look at RIM (black berry phones), they have a good phone, but everyone (media) complains them not being innovative enough, well apple is . 2 years from now, it could be the other way around:yes:

I like the idea of the manufacturers being on this site, it would be nice to keep them around:yes:


----------



## machinemud

*Nice 2 buck!*

Damm if i was better in english !!! 2 buck thats exactly was i was thinking ... Except in french !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

I have owned three TT Tapers. All good tools. Reliable and worked for me. I own a Columbia Taper. It is lighter, has a few different parts on it. Some good, some I an skeptical about. It has less drag than the TT's. Makes it a little easier on the ceiling angles. The cutter is amazingly easy to cut the tape. Now the boxes, I don't know. I have a full set of TT, Tape Worm, Blue Line. There are a couple things on the boxes I don't like at all on the Columbia. But will say, the 12" makes a real nice flat joint. Although on 5 it leaves a lot of mud. I may need to adjust it. Wall Tools has a great deal on their sets. Columbia is a good set. TT is equally as good. Parts are mostly interchangeable. Oh, the box fliier with the Columbia falls apart. Grr... Tried a good metal glue. Stills comes apart. The angle box leaked right out of the box. Washed it good and put a bead of silicone inside. Solved. The taper leaks out around the chain when filling. Haven't figured that out yet. So, all that to say, they all have issues on certain days. They are all good tools. I don't like bashing anybody. Give credit where credit is due. TT has served me well. And continues to do so. Columbia is serving me well and continues to do so. As does Blue Line and Tape Worm.


----------



## Mudshark

*free T shirts*

OK 2buck and machinemud - you win the TapeTech Tshirts. And Mike or whoever posted for TapeTech you are still welcome here. Don't want to chase you away, we get to see that new logo everytime you are here haha. :surrender:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> OK 2buck and machinemud - you win the TapeTech Tshirts. And Mike or whoever posted for TapeTech you are still welcome here. Don't want to chase you away, we get to see that new logo everytime you are here haha. :surrender:


Do you really think I got a good chance at at getting a "T" shirt now with that post


----------



## cazna

Dont have tunnel vision, ALL brands offer something, YOU be open minded enough to check it all out, Goldblatts pump is great, There angleheads that i have are great, TT has great parts kits etc. Colombia i guess has the customer service. Mike from TT has been very good to deal with, As is Sunil from DM, My Tapeworm 4 will do a fantastic corner. Tom from tapepro is also very good and his tools, If you have a good eye and look at everything then you can get a kit together, maintain and replace if needed at a fair cost. If money was no object then for me i guess tapepro would be my choice, They are closest for me and they have the widest range of tools, and stores in nz, They have everything, and its quality stuff. Apart from a runner and mud diver i think. Does any other company have what they do?????


----------



## Mudshark

I see you have been beating a dead horse but you just might 2buck with that cute cheerleader section. :thumbup:Thinking since machinemud is in on this the shirts should have 2 logos on them, TapeTech and Montreal Canadians, would that be OK? Would you wear it?


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you really think I got a good chance at at getting a "T" shirt now with that post



My anagrammer changed "TAPE-TECH" into "PATHETIC". Maybe they'll send you THAT one !:yes: :whistling2:
No offense to Tape-Tech. Just a cheap shot at 2buck !


----------



## Mudshark

Gee that gringoman420 sure got some action for his first post entitled:

 automatic taping tools brand wars: :gunsmilie:columbia or tape tech? 

Maybe we shouldn't call it a war,must have got me in a confrontational mood. Sorry for ranting. But anyways I still like Columbia better just because.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> I see you have been beating a dead horse but you just might 2buck with that cute cheerleader section. :thumbup:Thinking since machinemud is in on this the shirts should have 2 logos on them, TapeTech and Montreal Canadians, would that be OK? Would you wear it?


I would be a kind and courteous DWT member, and would give the "T" shirt to machinemud:yes:

And then hope he doesn't notice I spat on his Montreal Canadiens Logo


----------



## TapeTech

2buckcanuck said:


> Justme has it in his post, Mike did address that question already, and I won't mention the members name who asked that question of him, but the guys a bit of a sh1t disturber who did:whistling2:
> 
> But all judgement a side. You half to give him (Mike) credit for coming to this site to defend their name. So we can either aid him, or bash him, guess it's our call, along with Mike from the company that sells gold tools. If we give our feed back NICELY , maybe Mike may be able to address them one by one. Parts from China are one issue they might half to address or defend. but in these economic times, I'm sure most on here are not keen on it. But then most of us have never ran a large international company so......
> 
> All companies have their ups and downs, look at RIM (black berry phones), they have a good phone, but everyone (media) complains them not being innovative enough, well apple is . 2 years from now, it could be the other way around:yes:
> 
> I like the idea of the manufacturers being on this site, it would be nice to keep them around:yes:


This is certainly an interesting thread. There are a quite a few viewpoints, to say the least. I’ll try to address the major topics I noticed within the thread.

*Parts from China*

As noted, we addressed this question in an earlier thread. That response is still accurate:
_'TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China_.'

In a global world, it is increasing difficult to manufacture products, especially those with up to 300 parts, with items sourced entirely within one country. And oftentimes, it’s not the best decision to do so from a quality standpoint. Our parts are specified through engineering, tested and checked for quality, regardless of origin.

Many companies try to source as many parts or components domestically as possible. But this is no guarantee that the parts are made domestically. Commodity items such as screws, springs, washers and bushings can easily be purchased from great US suppliers like Fastenal or MSC. But a large percentage of the fasteners these companies sell come from China. Does buying an item that originated in China (or another country) from a domestic supplier make them “more domestic”? 


*“If it comes from China I won't buy it”*

I think everyone should try to support their local economy. Unfortunately, when it comes to construction tools, any tradesman who lives by this creed will be doing most work by hand, without the benefit that tools (ATF or power) provide. I would venture to guess that the vast majority of people on this forum use power tools for their work. There is not a single major power tool manufacturer that does not manufacture tools in China. DeWalt – primarily made in China. Milwaukee – made in China and Mexico and actually owned by TTI, based in Hong Kong. The list goes on.

For those concerned about product quality for anything made in China, consider that the vast majority of safety related products used by drywall finishers every day come from China and other Asian countries. These include ladders, stilts, etc. 

Outside of tools, some of the world’s most sophisticated and sought after products are not made in the home country of the company that markets them. The Apple iPhone (US company) is manufactured in China. My Blackberry Torch, one of the most expensive RIM (Canadian company) products, is made in Mexico.

*Product Quality*
We are extremely focused on the quality of our tools and want to know about any problems you may experience. It’s the only way to correct them.

*T-Shirts*
2BuckCanuck, MachineMud and Mudshark win the t-shirts. They should each send me their name, address and shirt size in a PM. 

Mudshark: Sorry, the shirts will not (EVER) include the Montreal Canadians logo. However, if you wear XXL and want a TapeTech shirt in French, let me know.

*Hockey*
I wish everyone would stop dreaming. I see things on here about “Go Canucks” and “Maple Leafs will win the Cup”. The Stanley Cup is currently in its rightful home – Boston – and will remain there after this season as well. Go B’s!


----------



## Mudshark

Good response TapeTech, sorry for my earlier rant. I will PM you.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

*Customer Service*

To my mind, Columbia makes nice tools. Most of my kit is Columbia, and they've been great. I have no doubt their customer service is excellent, though I've never needed it.

For perspective, I'd like to mention a story about Drywall Master as well. I had setup one of their angle heads wrong (so it ran wrong) and posted that I didn't like the tool in a thread much like this one. DM contacted me, very politely, asked if they could help. I put them off for probably a month. Every once in a while they'd send me a very nice message offering to look into my issue. Eventually, I sent them the angle head. They fixed what I'd done wrong with the setup (it turns out the issue was my fault, not theirs), sent it back to me, and were nice enough not to mention I was the one that was wrong I have 4 brands of angle heads, and the DM is my favorite now. For customer service and quality reasons, they'd certainly be worth considering as well.


----------



## Tim0282

In retrospect in reading what I wrote earlier. I don't want anyone to think I feel poorly about Columbia. I am happy with their tools and the issues I mentioned have been addressed immediately by Columbia. And anytime I have an issue with Tape Tech, a service center has taken care of it. I like that they all have great service to me, but I wish I didnt have to ask to test their service department. But since I use tools everyday, I think I can expect some issues. Mostly small. I am not here to beat anybody up on the tools they make. They are trying to make a living just like me. Although I will say I had the GoldBlatt people dop off a full set three years ago. Oh my, we had trouble with everything they had. But that was three years ago. Time heals.... I didn't buy them and haven't tried them since. So I can only give an outdated opinion. And don't you think a week in construction is like a month in the real world. The contractors expect a lot from us in one week! We take the house from bare studs to painted walls in a week just about everytime. Or they'll have a Bosnian or Spanish crew in here that will do it in three days. Some way.


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> *Parts from China*
> 
> As noted, we addressed this question in an earlier thread. That response is still accurate:
> _'TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China_.'
> 
> In a global world, it is increasing difficult to manufacture products, especially those with up to 300 parts, with items sourced entirely within one country. And oftentimes, it’s not the best decision to do so from a quality standpoint. Our parts are specified through engineering, tested and checked for quality, regardless of origin.
> 
> Many companies try to source as many parts or components domestically as possible. But this is no guarantee that the parts are made domestically. Commodity items such as screws, springs, washers and bushings can easily be purchased from great US suppliers like Fastenal or MSC. But a large percentage of the fasteners these companies sell come from China. Does buying an item that originated in China (or another country) from a domestic supplier make them “more domestic”?
> 
> 
> *“If it comes from China I won't buy it”*
> 
> I think everyone should try to support their local economy. Unfortunately, when it comes to construction tools, any tradesman who lives by this creed will be doing most work by hand, without the benefit that tools (ATF or power) provide. I would venture to guess that the vast majority of people on this forum use power tools for their work. There is not a single major power tool manufacturer that does not manufacture tools in China. DeWalt – primarily made in China. Milwaukee – made in China and Mexico and actually owned by TTI, based in Hong Kong. The list goes on.
> 
> For those concerned about product quality for anything made in China, consider that the vast majority of safety related products used by drywall finishers every day come from China and other Asian countries. These include ladders, stilts, etc.
> 
> Outside of tools, some of the world’s most sophisticated and sought after products are not made in the home country of the company that markets them. The Apple iPhone (US company) is manufactured in China. My Blackberry Torch, one of the most expensive RIM (Canadian company) products, is made in Mexico.


Since, as you pointed out, this seems a major topic, my 2 coppers worth:

We're not talking about where power tools or IPhones or Blackberrys are made and come from in this instance, Mike. We're talking about auto taping tools.

A couple comments I remember seeing on Columbia's website:

*We design, manufacture and build our complete line of automatic taping tools in-house.*

and

 *Columbia's tools are made from the finest US steel and alloys, not sub-grade metals from third world countries.*

If those comments are true, then Columbia seems to offer a decent alternative to the heavily supporting of economies outside our North American one, when it comes to auto taping tools. Where does Tape Tech stand in regards to such as the manufacturing, and the sourcing of materials like steel, for TT tools?


----------



## chris

Well put.


----------



## cdwoodcox

TapeTech said:


> This is certainly an interesting thread. There are a quite a few viewpoints, to say the least. I’ll try to address the major topics I noticed within the thread.
> 
> 
> *T-Shirts*
> 2BuckCanuck, MachineMud and Mudshark win the t-shirts. They should each send me their name, address and shirt size in a PM.


I'll bet 2Buck's T shirt is big enough to fit your present and all of your past logo's. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TapeTech said:


> *T-Shirts*
> 2BuckCanuck, MachineMud and Mudshark win the t-shirts. They should each send me their name, address and shirt size in a PM.
> 
> Mudshark: Sorry, the shirts will not (EVER) include the Montreal Canadians logo. However, if you wear XXL and want a TapeTech shirt in French, let me know.
> 
> *Hockey*
> I wish everyone would stop dreaming. I see things on here about “Go Canucks” and “Maple Leafs will win the Cup”. The Stanley Cup is currently in its rightful home – Boston – and will remain there after this season as well. Go B’s!


I'm getting a "T" shirt









I'll take the XXL french "T" shirt, maybe I will attract some French beaver. Does it say "a la' Tech O la Tape un der a la Internationally la",,,,,,Those French say too many words, and say everything back wards. Maybe send Machinemud the English one, then the Language police will bust him for advertising in English and not French:jester:. And I bet Mudshark would look good in a Boston Bruins sweater,,,, Hint ,Hint......... and speaking of Hockey

Bobby Orr, number four, down the ice, he shoots, he scores !!!!!!!!!!!

Boston was my team when I was a wee lad, they have a good team, and the Most Canadians on their team (22). All of Canada/America thanks you for pounding the [email protected] out of those dirty ,cry baby Canucks to win the Stanley cup,,,,, but,,,,,, not going to happen this year. The leafs will meet you in the 1st round, it will be a huge upset of your team, and you will hear Leaf fans Chanting,,,,,, Thank you Kessal.

Thanks for the "T" shirt Mike, and my TT zook has treated me well for the past 12 years, It's put a lot of miles of tape on.

Send you my info in a few days, and will post a pic of "T" shirt when I get it,,,,, if that's ok


----------



## TapeTech

JustMe said:


> Since, as you pointed out, this seems a major topic, my 2 coppers worth:
> 
> We're not talking about where power tools or IPhones or Blackberrys are made and come from in this instance, Mike. We're talking about auto taping tools.
> 
> A couple comments I remember seeing on Columbia's website:
> 
> *We design, manufacture and build our complete line of automatic taping tools in-house.*
> 
> and
> 
> *Columbia's tools are made from the finest US steel and alloys, not sub-grade metals from third world countries.*
> 
> If those comments are true, then Columbia seems to offer a decent alternative to the heavily supporting of economies outside our North American one, when it comes to auto taping tools. Where does Tape Tech stand in regards to such as the manufacturing, and the sourcing of materials like steel, for TT tools?


We will not comment on statements made on another company's website.

TapeTech tools are designed in-house and manufactured according to our specifications, including the type and grade of materials used.


----------



## Jason

TapeTech said:


> We will not comment on statements made on another company's website.
> 
> TapeTech tools are designed in-house and manufactured according to our specifications, including the type and grade of materials used.


Mike, I run your tools and like 'em well enough, but how come they cost 2x as much in Australia as online from US suppliers? There's no import duty on the tools I've brought in. Where does the extra $300+ dollars come from on a flat box, angle head, pump, etc?

I've got to tool up for another guy but given the price of a second full TapeTech set, either purchased in Aus or with the wild shipping costs from the US, it's hard to justify with things like Goldblatt out there. I'd have no problem buying again if I could get them at US prices. Can you help us out Down Under?


----------



## VANMAN

Only thing i have that is tapetech is the runner and they sent a new tube 2 me because of this site:thumbup:
And columbia has been intouch with me and r giving my new legs/springs for my 3.5 finisher 2 a rep 2 drop off at a company that i deal with so they can get it sorted out:thumbup: (because of this site) I have never asked or complained about my stuff but both companys read that i had some problems and r sorting or sorted it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Jason said:


> Mike, I run your tools and like 'em well enough, but how come they cost 2x as much in Australia as online from US suppliers? There's no import duty on the tools I've brought in. Where does the extra $300+ dollars come from on a flat box, angle head, pump, etc?
> 
> I've got to tool up for another guy but given the price of a second full TapeTech set, either purchased in Aus or with the wild shipping costs from the US, it's hard to justify with things like Goldblatt out there. I'd have no problem buying again if I could get them at US prices. Can you help us out Down Under?


 
Here in NZ i think one company has the rights to import TT gear, Its Crazy expensive, I wanted a mud runner, $2700 Nz money. It comes to around $1700 if you bring one in from all wall etc, When i first got into the auto tools i wanted to buy in nz, All i found was TT, That would have cost more than $14K Or goldblatt $7k, I got goldblatt and still paid to much. Knowing what i know now i would have All Walled it but at that time i didnt want to send money like that overseas, I wanted to See, pay, take home. You would do well to kick your greedy NZ rep up the backside mike :yes:


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> We will not comment on statements made on another company's website.
> 
> TapeTech tools are designed in-house and manufactured according to our specifications, including the type and grade of materials used.


So TT tools are designed in the USA, and manufactured in......U.S.? .......?

I didn't ask for a comment on the statements on Columbia's site. I said it's what they have on there. The Columbia statements go to your previous comment of I think everyone should try to support their local economy. If Columbia is making their tools over here and sourcing their materials over here (as much as possible), then unless TT is manufacturing their tools in North America and sourcing materials like steel/alloys from the U.S. as well, the choice according to your quoted comment, and then the answer to the question of this thread 'Columbia or Tape Tech?', seems to be Columbia. At least for those who care where their tools are coming from, which as you also said is a main topic on this thread that you were addressing with your China comments.


----------



## Jason

cazna said:


> Here in NZ i think one company has the rights to import TT gear, Its Crazy expensive, I wanted a mud runner, $2700 Nz money. It comes to around $1700 if you bring one in from all wall etc, When i first got into the auto tools i wanted to buy in nz, All i found was TT, That would have cost more than $14K Or goldblatt $7k, I got goldblatt and still paid to much. Knowing what i know now i would have All Walled it but at that time i didnt want to send money like that overseas, I wanted to See, pay, take home. You would do well to kick your greedy NZ rep up the backside mike :yes:


It's awfully cheeky. Kinda grinds my gears too, caz.


----------



## Mudshark

Came home today to a package from TapeTech at my door with my new shirt, thanks Mike. Now thats fast service. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> So TT tools are designed in the USA, and manufactured in......U.S.? .......?
> 
> I didn't ask for a comment on the statements on Columbia's site. I said it's what they have on there. The Columbia statements go to your previous comment of I think everyone should try to support their local economy. If Columbia is making their tools over here and sourcing their materials over here (as much as possible), then unless TT is manufacturing their tools in North America and sourcing materials like steel/alloys from the U.S. as well, the choice according to your quoted comment, and then the answer to the question of this thread 'Columbia or Tape Tech?', seems to be Columbia. At least for those who care where their tools are coming from, which as you also said is a main topic on this thread that you were addressing with your China comments.


Are you sure columbias parts are not made elsewhere and just assembled by them, I find it a bit hard to believe in this day and age ALL of columbias parts AND materials are sourced locally, in canada or the usa. Is that all screws all rubber all packaging...... everything, Nothing at all from china or asia at all, Sorry, but i would struggle to believe it. Its 2012 now, Well done if they are though.


----------



## Kiwiman

By no means am I sticking up for chinese made goods, afterall they put melamine in baby formula, lead paint on kids toys and formaldehyde in clothing etc ...
I know of a mobile home builder that has a factory in China and a lot of his parts like chassis etc are imported there from Aussie, I think they just utilize the cheap labour, I bought a new trailer a couple of years ago I thought was NZ made but it turned out it was made in China and assembled in NZ, I nearly fell over because there was a big thing on at the time about all these China made trailers where braking axles and drawbars etc, but turns out they were different to mine which has turned out to be really good quality.....I've taken it to hell and back and it's still good as new.
At the end of the day I think we'll eventually have no other choice because of the price thing......then China gets richer and becomes the next world super power .


----------



## Mudshark

I think it is nice when we support local as long as the price and quality is as good. In the early 1970's there was an explosion of small cars built in Japan. Some patriotic North Americans chose to drive their North American made small cars rather than support the Japanese made ones. Turned out that Datsun,Toyota, Honda and the rest put out a pretty good product after all. Same went for stereos.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

cazna said:


> Are you sure columbias parts are not made elsewhere and just assembled by them, I find it a bit hard to believe in this day and age ALL of columbias parts AND materials are sourced locally, in canada or the usa. Is that all screws all rubber all packaging...... everything, Nothing at all from china or asia at all, Sorry, but i would struggle to believe it. Its 2012 now, Well done if they are though.


I could see how that would be hard to believe in today's world but we have been around since 1979. Today we have 15 CNC machines of different capabilities and manufacture all of our own metal and plastic parts from raw materials 50% from US 50% from Canada in the same location they are assembled and shipped from. The Gaskets and Rubber materials are injection molded by a company down the street but the material comes from Germany. As for fasteners the ones we don't make in house do originate from Taiwan but we don't have the capacity to make every fastener and that is where our supplier sources them.

As for the argument of most manufacturers have work done over seas in this day and age; that doesn't mean that is what you should expect from your tools that just means that's what you get. We have worked very long and hard and invested a lot of time and money into staying local and using the finest materials from day one even when it looked like we were crazy for doing so. I know if I am searching for products of any type and side by side and one is made in Canada/US and one is made in (insert country here) I will buy the North American made brand every time even if it's more money. The great thing is our tools are close to if not the same price as the other brands


----------



## Muddauber

And that is why all of my tools are Columbia!







Except for a 2 1/2" DM angle head.:blink:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Here in NZ i think one company has the rights to import TT gear, Its Crazy expensive, I wanted a mud runner, $2700 Nz money. It comes to around $1700 if you bring one in from all wall etc, When i first got into the auto tools i wanted to buy in nz, All i found was TT, That would have cost more than $14K Or goldblatt $7k, I got goldblatt and still paid to much. Knowing what i know now i would have All Walled it but at that time i didnt want to send money like that overseas, I wanted to See, pay, take home. You would do well to kick your greedy NZ rep up the backside mike :yes:


 Whats than in uk money lad? Maybe can get u a better deal over here Which would b really Fcuked up when u think about it!!! Send it as a present no tax or nothin!!!! Let me know c if i can help u out:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Are you sure columbias parts are not made elsewhere and just assembled by them, I find it a bit hard to believe in this day and age ALL of columbias parts AND materials are sourced locally, in canada or the usa. Is that all screws all rubber all packaging...... everything, Nothing at all from china or asia at all, Sorry, but i would struggle to believe it.


That's why I used the qualifier 'as much as possible', caz.

I would've said let's ask Aaron/Columbia for some specifics regarding the claims from their website that I posted earlier, but I see he's already supplied some.

I'm going to do a little more digging into this, and a little more poking at it with a proverbial (maybe pointy) stick.

As time permits - I'm under a time crunch on 2 jobs right now - I also have some things to say about some of the comments that have already been posted on this thread, to which I pretty well held my peace till now. Stay tuned for some more DWT drama (maybe).


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Whats than in uk money lad? Maybe can get u a better deal over here Which would b really Fcuked up when u think about it!!! Send it as a present no tax or nothin!!!! Let me know c if i can help u out:thumbsup:


Thanks vanman but your about 3 years to late, I have everything now, Even 2 of each with some tools.



JustMe said:


> As time permits - I'm under a time crunch on 2 jobs right now - I also have some things to say about some of the comments that have already been posted on this thread, to which I pretty well held my peace till now. Stay tuned for some more DWT drama (maybe).


Its a shame the tool companys need to hold back with what they can say, Im sure they could say a lot, But they cant can they.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Its a shame the tool companys need to hold back with what they can say, Im sure they could say a lot, But they cant can they.


I don't know. Why do they need to hold back? Why can't they say? 

Aaron/Columbia for one doesn't seem to have too much trouble with giving details. But maybe there's something in their closet, that's really bad?  



JustMe said:


> I'm going to do a little more digging into this, and a little more poking at it with a proverbial (maybe pointy) stick.


Or maybe not. At least the pointy part (if there really is something to be pointy about). Too many days working at things without a real break, except for Xmas day, can make me :wallbash: at times.


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> I don't know. Why do they need to hold back? Why can't they say?
> 
> Aaron/Columbia for one doesn't seem to have too much trouble with giving details. But maybe there's something in their closet, that's really bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not. At least the pointy part (if there really is something to be pointy about). Too many days working at things without a real break, except for Xmas day, can make me :wallbash: at times.


Legal issues, Slander (Talking about other companys) Getting there asses sued for it Etc, Or maybe im just like you :wallbash: Haha, Your not alone there brother :thumbsup:


----------



## CDS

Both companies make great tools. I have a Columbia, Tape Tech and Northstar tapers. All three have minor differences and run almost the same. However, the Columbia taper is my favorite because of one minor detail. The cutting chain.

Columbia has the best cutting chain by far. It's the way the links lay flat rather than loop together. This is tough to explain but when i run the taper all day long my arm doesn't get tired from cutting. Simply put it takes more effort to cut with my Tape Tech and Northstar. 

I'm strictly buying Columbia since Aaron posted the videos of the taper and angle head repair. He's saved me so much time and money repairing my own tools. 

JMO


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Are you sure columbias parts are not made elsewhere and just assembled by them, I find it a bit hard to believe in this day and age ALL of columbias parts AND materials are sourced locally, in canada or the usa. Is that all screws all rubber all packaging...... everything, Nothing at all from china or asia at all, Sorry, but i would struggle to believe it. Its 2012 now, Well done if they are though.


Canucks don't LIE:furious:

Oh sheep shagger,,,,, who says he don't own any sheep:whistling2:

Bet your neighbours do


----------



## Mudshark

*Columbia Taping Tools*

One of my old bosses who had been a hand taper and later a machine taper tells me a story about the first time he met Bernie St. James (Aaron's father) of *Columbia Tools* several years ago. Bernie shows up at this jobsite on Vancouver Island to show them what an autotaper could do. Well he not only showed them, he kept going and taped out the whole building while they watched. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> One of my old bosses who had been a hand taper and later a machine taper tells me a story about the first time he met Bernie St. James (Aaron's father) of *Columbia Tools* several years ago. Bernie shows up at this jobsite on Vancouver Island to show them what an autotaper could do. Well he not only showed them, he kept going and taped out the whole building while they watched. :thumbsup:


I would like to see a Bazooka run:yes:, do you think Bernie could meet me in Strathroy on Wednesday:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

*Strathroy, where is Strathroy?*

He would have to Google to find out where Strathroy is. And is it sunny there?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> He would have to Google to find out where Strathroy is. And is it sunny there?


It's right here

Tell him to there around 7 o'clock, ill be there around 10 or 11:whistling2:

And plus 4 today, and still no snow ...........yet


----------



## Jason

cazna said:


> Here in NZ i think one company has the rights to import TT gear, Its Crazy expensive, I wanted a mud runner, $2700 Nz money. It comes to around $1700 if you bring one in from all wall etc, When i first got into the auto tools i wanted to buy in nz, All i found was TT, That would have cost more than $14K Or goldblatt $7k, I got goldblatt and still paid to much. Knowing what i know now i would have All Walled it but at that time i didnt want to send money like that overseas, I wanted to See, pay, take home. You would do well to kick your greedy NZ rep up the backside mike :yes:


 


Jason said:


> Mike, I run your tools and like 'em well enough, but how come they cost 2x as much in Australia as online from US suppliers? There's no import duty on the tools I've brought in. Where does the extra $300+ dollars come from on a flat box, angle head, pump, etc?
> 
> I've got to tool up for another guy but given the price of a second full TapeTech set, either purchased in Aus or with the wild shipping costs from the US, it's hard to justify with things like Goldblatt out there. I'd have no problem buying again if I could get them at US prices. Can you help us out Down Under?


Mike at TapeTech, you still with us?

I'm looking for a pump, 7" & 10" boxes (high volume), flatbox extender handle, large corner box & handle, inside & outside splay angle mudheads, inside angle roller (stainless) & handle, and probably another angle head maybe 3.5". Also a selection of replacement blades, skids, and shoes.

I'd prefer to stick with your brand instead of venturing into the unknown. Can I get these at the same price they are in the US?




Colombia, I'd also be interested in hearing from you if you can provide slow & cheap shipping or know a supplier who can that you recommend. Seems like UPS basically doubles purchase cost which is an absolute killer. I'm in no panic to get things here in a hurry. Btw, I like the look of your "obese child" box.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Jason, there is no way that we as manufacturers can control brokerages and duties that countries instill on imported goods  . I wish there was something that I could do to help you on this one, maybe speaking with one of our dealers over their they can give you better answers.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Mudshark said:


> One of my old bosses who had been a hand taper and later a machine taper tells me a story about the first time he met Bernie St. James (Aaron's father) of *Columbia Tools* several years ago. Bernie shows up at this jobsite on Vancouver Island to show them what an autotaper could do. Well he not only showed them, he kept going and taped out the whole building while they watched. :thumbsup:


That's funny that you bring that up we were just talking about that the other day over lunch with a long time customer of ours that used to do work on the island. He was saying how my dad (Bernie) would not leave the job site until he bought a Taper from him. So he would tape the job with it until the guy gave in, he is still one of the fastest guys I've ever seen with the Taper you would think it was just an extension of his arm. Those days starting out were some interesting times, we would pile into the motor home and travel the west coast of Canada and the Northern US from job site to job site harassing hand tapers until they finally gave in. I'll never forget those days if wasn't for my Dad's stubbornness and determination we probably never would have become the company we are today. It was embarrassing as a 10 year old handing out flyers to these older guys who were wondering what the hell you were doing on there job site but it was all worth it looking back.

Thank you for that Mudshark, I always get a kick out of those stories.


----------



## Jason

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Jason, there is no way that we as manufacturers can control brokerages and duties that countries instill on imported goods  . I wish there was something that I could do to help you on this one, maybe speaking with one of our dealers over their they can give you better answers.


It's not so much a question of an import tax. I believe there is a free trade agreement in place between Aus and the US. I've never had an additional charge levied for tools I have purchased online or pallets of materials I've brought in. (The only thing quarrantine stipulates is a certificate of fumigation for wood pallets.)

It's really just a question of shipping cost - how much UPS charges for their "Priority International" or whatever they call it. I'm more interested in "It'll Get There When It Gets There" shipping from the good 'ol Post Office. I spoke with a guy at All Wall awhile back and he indicated there might be some more options, so I'll revisit it with him.

Anyway, your tools coming from North America would cost a bit more with shipping charges but it wouldn't be too bad if I could find a way not to get raped by UPS. I'm hoping Mike will respond too because, since their tools are made in Asia, there's really no reason (other than excessive Aus sales agent markup) for them to be more costly for the Australian buyer than for the American.


----------



## Mudshark

*Drywall Master*

And then there is Drywall Master 

Come on Drywall Master, we know you are watching this thread Mr. D'Souza. :yes:

Probably wondering if it is best to just observe silently or to actually post on Drywall Talk and enter the discussion. 

We welcome you Drywall Master, maybe we could start a new thread for you?


----------



## JustMe

To clarify something. cazna, about your comment *Its a shame the tool companys need to hold back with what they can say, Im sure they could say a lot, But they cant can they, * to which I replied _* I don't know. Why do they need to hold back? Why can't they say? ** Aaron/Columbia for one doesn't seem to have too much trouble with giving details*_: Your reply of *Legal issues, Slander (Talking about other companys) Getting there asses sued for it Etc *tells me you're thinking along a line different than mine. What I was meaning is that transparency from all companies themselves would be nice, and not them trying to give a mis-representative impression, through carefully chosen terms/phrases/improper reasoning, which you have to (or should) be on the lookout for/on guard for.

It always brings to mind an ad I used to hear for some product: "Recommended by more doctors". I used to think "Recommended by more doctors than what? A pointy stick in the eye?" The marketing/ad people know that many people's minds will fill in, in a certain way, what's been left out - eg. "Recommended by more doctors than the other leading brands", which is a claim that is made by those who can prove it, or can claim proof of it, in some way. So they 'ride' that phrase, by skirting with the truth and not outright stating the 'than the other leading brands', which they could be called on for making obvious misleading statements. So they work people in other ways, to get them to think like they want them to.

It's why I especially gave up on any idea of a marketing consulting career, over a car manufacturer and the misleading advertising being looked for by a marketing person who was handling the project, and who wanted to make the cars sound good when they had problems (if I said the manufacturer's name, maybe I'd open myself up to being sued?)


----------



## TapeTech

Jason said:


> It's not so much a question of an import tax. I believe there is a free trade agreement in place between Aus and the US. I've never had an additional charge levied for tools I have purchased online or pallets of materials I've brought in. (The only thing quarrantine stipulates is a certificate of fumigation for wood pallets.)
> 
> It's really just a question of shipping cost - how much UPS charges for their "Priority International" or whatever they call it. I'm more interested in "It'll Get There When It Gets There" shipping from the good 'ol Post Office. I spoke with a guy at All Wall awhile back and he indicated there might be some more options, so I'll revisit it with him.
> 
> Anyway, your tools coming from North America would cost a bit more with shipping charges but it wouldn't be too bad if I could find a way not to get raped by UPS. I'm hoping Mike will respond too because, since their tools are made in Asia, there's really no reason (other than excessive Aus sales agent markup) for them to be more costly for the Australian buyer than for the American.


 
Jason,

Thanks for your post. First, I must reiterate that TapeTech tools are not made in Asia.

Second, the Trade Agreement between the US and Australia is not a "free" trade agreement. There are still duties and taxes levied by the Australian customs agencies on imported goods. The duties for this category run at about 10%. The reason some people believe these do not exist is that there is a $1,000 threshold before duties are charged. So, for an individual buying tools online, if he buys less than $1,000, he avoids these extra charges. Dealers or distributors rarely (if ever) purchase less than $1,000 as the shipping charges wouldn't justify it. Therefore, they absorb the duties and taxes on every shipment. So, that's the beginning of the difference in price between tools online and tools "in-country".

In Australia and New Zealand, our distributor not only keeps a healthy inventory of tools and parts on hand but they also provide authorized product service and training. So, the dealer network and the contractors are fully supported locally. There is certainly a value to being able to get tools or parts quickly as well as service and support and these local businesses rightfully want to earn some money for these services. Buying online is always an option, given the global nature of the economy now but you will almost always sacrifice some degree of service when choosing this path as the internte dealer is not in your backyard to help you out of something occurs. 

As Aaron mentioned, manufacturers cannot control what a shipping company charges to transport the tools and since we sell through a dealer network, the best path is to work with the dealer to investigate lower cost options. But there are not many inexpensive ways to ship from the US to Australia. First, getting from the US to Australia can only be accomplished by air or sea. There are no "slow planes" which means that your alternative to air shipping (UPS, FedEx, USPS, etc) is to put it on a boat. However, this requires additonal packaging and crating and usually incurs other charges because the shipment is far less than a container load of products. Less than a container also means your tools ride with products for many other people; if one product in the container is held by customs, the entire container is held by customs and you could be waiting a very long time for your tools.

We certainly want you to continue buying TapeTech products. However, we cannot affect the price within your market.


----------



## Jason

TapeTech said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for your post. First, I must reiterate that TapeTech tools are not made in Asia.
> 
> Second, the Trade Agreement between the US and Australia is not a "free" trade agreement. There are still duties and taxes levied by the Australian customs agencies on imported goods. The duties for this category run at about 10%. The reason some people believe these do not exist is that there is a $1,000 threshold before duties are charged. So, for an individual buying tools online, if he buys less than $1,000, he avoids these extra charges. Dealers or distributors rarely (if ever) purchase less than $1,000 as the shipping charges wouldn't justify it. Therefore, they absorb the duties and taxes on every shipment. So, that's the beginning of the difference in price between tools online and tools "in-country".
> 
> In Australia and New Zealand, our distributor not only keeps a healthy inventory of tools and parts on hand but they also provide authorized product service and training. So, the dealer network and the contractors are fully supported locally. There is certainly a value to being able to get tools or parts quickly as well as service and support and these local businesses rightfully want to earn some money for these services. Buying online is always an option, given the global nature of the economy now but you will almost always sacrifice some degree of service when choosing this path as the internte dealer is not in your backyard to help you out of something occurs.
> 
> As Aaron mentioned, manufacturers cannot control what a shipping company charges to transport the tools and since we sell through a dealer network, the best path is to work with the dealer to investigate lower cost options. But there are not many inexpensive ways to ship from the US to Australia. First, getting from the US to Australia can only be accomplished by air or sea. There are no "slow planes" which means that your alternative to air shipping (UPS, FedEx, USPS, etc) is to put it on a boat. However, this requires additonal packaging and crating and usually incurs other charges because the shipment is far less than a container load of products. Less than a container also means your tools ride with products for many other people; if one product in the container is held by customs, the entire container is held by customs and you could be waiting a very long time for your tools.
> 
> We certainly want you to continue buying TapeTech products. However, we cannot affect the price within your market.


I don't think you ever said exactly where they were made. Only that they weren't made in the US. Why are you playing it so close to the chest anyway? Is it Top Secret or something? I'm sure I could google it but I really can't be bothered.


I've imported pallets of construction materials in LCL shipments in the past and wasn't, as I remember, subject to any duty. The value of the goods was about $5000. Is this a new duty you're talking about? Is it GST? If so, GST is not an import tax or duty. It is the Goods and Services tax and it is more than offset by the GST charged on sales. If you or your distributor are charging GST on GST, and claiming the GST inclusive cost as the actual cost, well, that would be bad. As in Tax Department bad. You'll want to look into that.

I too scratched my head and reasoned that if it wasn't coming on a plane it would be on a boat, so we're on the same page there. Again, my LCL freight never experienced any dramas in the past. Shippers require proof of customs and quarrantine clearance appropriate to the destination before loading, so port delays are exceptional. They cross the t's and dot the i's and make sure everything keeps moving. It's really not that hard or expensive shipping by LCL.

Now I have to tell you true: in WA there's none of this famous customer service to which you make reference. Once they have your money - that's it. That's why I'm more interested in staying with what I know than trying out other brands. It's just knowing what to expect. It has nothing whatsoever to do with good customer service, I can assure you, lol. They're completely yanking your chain with those claims as regards WA. 

To be fair, this might be because I can't buy tools from your distributor so I don't get to experience them in all thier glory. They won't sell to the public. I asked. Everyone must buy from their distributors. That is, the distributors for your distributor. After they pay another shipper to get them there. There's markup on markup on markup, etc. The end result is a flat box that costs $650 to $700 (excluding GST) in my local shop. I've seen a bazooka for over $4000. I personally know a finisher who asked for a pump screen (the little one at the bottom) to be charged to his account, and it was itemized to him at the end of the month for $100. When he questioned it, they told him that it was a "special screen."

It's pretty insulting. I'm sure American readers are falling over backwards (but the Kiwi's might be jealous). I'm sorry to say that I don't find your explanations to hold much water, although you may genuinely believe them to be true. I'm not saying the retail price is exclusively your fault, because each item spends a lot of time out of your hands, but the product carries your name so it reflects on your brand. Contemplate this.

Everyone here in Aus and NZ sees the prices online. Most, I imagine, have had enough of paying double or more for the exact same product sold in North America. I appreciate that your current position is "tough titty" but _someone_ should find a better way. The current way is wildly inefficient. I wish I could run such a lax operation and waste money on a chain of middlemen. But I have to kick ass and earn so I can afford all of your middlemen.


----------



## Mudshark

Jason with prices down there like that for the tools, I can understand why there is probably a great many "hand tapers" They just cant aford the tools you guys are forced to pay. And we think we have to pay a lot ...


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Jason with prices down there like that for the tools, I can understand why there is probably a great many "hand tapers" They just cant aford the tools you guys are forced to pay. And we think we have to pay a lot ...


There is one good thing that can come from really high priced tools. A lot more guys won't buy them than if they were cheaper, so it can give you more of a competitive advantage that way.

I think all auto taping tools should at least double in price.


----------



## Mudshark

JustMe said:


> There is one good thing that can come from really high priced tools. A lot more guys won't buy them than if they were cheaper, so it can give you more of a competitive advantage that way.
> 
> I think all auto taping tools should at least double in price.


 You may have had a different opinion *before* you bought your tools.


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for your post. First, I must reiterate that TapeTech tools are not made in Asia.


 So made in.......Mexico?



Jason said:


> Everyone here in Aus and NZ sees the prices online. Most, I imagine, have had enough of paying double or more for the exact same product sold in North America.


To get a bit of perspective about paying double or more Down Under, is that pretty much the same for auto taping tools from all the manufacturers?



Jason said:


> I wish I could run such a lax operation and waste money on a chain of middlemen. But I have to kick ass and earn so I can afford all of your middlemen.


Another direction to maybe consider looking besides middlemen for the prices being where they are (&/or for such as the cuts in quality, &/or where they're manufactured, &/or ...........) is who/what is Above the trade names and operations that we're seeing? Who are the investors, how much have they invested, what returns are they wanting for those investments.



Mudshark said:


> You may have had a different opinion *before* you bought your tools.


:no:


----------



## Jason

JustMe said:


> To get a bit of perspective about paying double or more Down Under, is that pretty much the same for auto taping tools from all the manufacturers?


To be fair, yes it seems to be more or less the case across the board. I can't speak about TapePro's prices (Aus made) because I haven't looked into them yet but their Twister head for the box handle was good value. I imagine TapePro manages to get their stuff to the US at a competitive price, so there's no reason it can't be done coming the other way.

Online purchase works out far cheaper. For a full set, I'm talking thousands.




JustMe said:


> Another direction to maybe consider looking besides middlemen for the prices being where they are (&/or for such as the cuts in quality to try and boost profitability) is who/what is Above the trade names and operations that we're seeing? Who are the investors, how much have they invested, what returns are they wanting for those investments.


That's possible but since we can assume they're happy enough with their margin in the US, I figure they're making about the same on non-US sales and just pissing money away on a less than ideal distribution network. Of course, if their distributor is also their investor, I guess it could get a little sticky.


----------



## TapeTech

JustMe said:


> So made in.......Mexico?
> 
> 
> TapeTech tools are designed, assembled and shipped from our factory in Stone Mountain, Georgia, USA.


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> TapeTech tools are designed, assembled and shipped from our factory in Stone Mountain, Georgia, USA.


I don't consider "assembled" to necessarily be the same as "made in". Even monkeys can be shown how to 'assemble' some things. Not that I'm calling your Stone Mountain assemblers monkeys. Just making a point.

So "assembled" as in eg.:

- the lids and wheels, &/or springs, are put on the boxes for which the components were manufactured and maybe partially assembled in eg. China?
- the heads are attached to the rest of the taper before shipping?
- pretty well all the components are assembled in Stone Mountain before shipping?

No need for an answer. Just making another point, which you can address if you would care to.

I Don't have any particular 'grudge' against such as TapeTech. They've done what they thought was in their best interests, and that of their investors. Problem is, all that could've caused some beyond acceptable - at least to me, beyond acceptable - problems for tapers (and such as the North American economy), and still very well might be. Once more of the 'big picture' is given to us, we can better try to determine what brand(s) is/are our better buy.


----------



## cazna

Tapepro and TT are the same ish price in nz, Prob the same in oz jason, If you know a thing or two about tools then ebay etc is a treasure chest, A few people buy, try, fail, then sell, Still good tools, I have gained a few this way, A plaster shop went broke here a few years back, the recievers put there stock on for a thrid there retail price, Which could have been cost price??? It pays to look. Even my 15 year old TT zooka for 300 with 300 parts needed was a great score for 600total, Yeah its done some work and looks tatty but i learnt a lot and goes great, Will do me for another 15 years, That the great thing about TT, Fantastic parts and diagrams for there tools at good prices, Drywallzone and all wall.


----------



## Mudshark

cazna said:


> Tapepro and TT are the same ish price in nz, Prob the same in oz jason, If you know a thing or two about tools then ebay etc is a treasure chest, A few people buy, try, fail, then sell, Still good tools, I have gained a few this way, A plaster shop went broke here a few years back, the recievers put there stock on for a thrid there retail price, Which could have been cost price??? It pays to look. Even my 15 year old TT zooka for 300 with 300 parts needed was a great score for 600total, Yeah its done some work and looks tatty but i learnt a lot and goes great, Will do me for another 15 years, That the great thing about TT, Fantastic parts and diagrams for there tools at good prices, Drywallzone and all wall.


So I imagine you were the mechanic that put all those parts on the bazooka as well. Good way to really understand the tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Mudshark said:


> So I imagine you were the mechanic that put all those parts on the bazooka as well. Good way to really understand the tool. :thumbsup:


Yes i was, Got the tool doc books and the how to dvd off e bay and gave it a go, They are easier than you think once you start looking, To be honest, I would be as happy as a pig in mud if i worked in a drywalltools shop fixing and talking tools.....until 2 buck walked in that is :jester:

Seriously though, 2nd hand gear can be well worth it, And you learn more about tools, But you do need to know a little, If you get something that your not happy with just sell it on. Most of my stuff is new though, Is wasnt till i used em for while i could spot deals.


----------



## TapeTech

JustMe said:


> I don't consider "assembled" to necessarily be the same as "made in". Even monkeys can be shown how to 'assemble' some things. Not that I'm calling your Stone Mountain assemblers monkeys. Just making a point.
> 
> So "assembled" as in eg.:
> 
> - the lids and wheels, &/or springs, are put on the boxes for which the components were manufactured and maybe partially assembled in eg. China?
> - the heads are attached to the rest of the taper before shipping?
> - pretty well all the components are assembled in Stone Mountain before shipping?
> 
> No need for an answer. Just making another point, which you can address if you would care to.
> 
> I Don't have any particular 'grudge' against such as TapeTech. They've done what they thought was in their best interests, and that of their investors. Problem is, all that could've caused some beyond acceptable - at least to me, beyond acceptable - problems for tapers (and such as the North American economy), and still very well might be. Once more of the 'big picture' is given to us, we can better try to determine what brand(s) is/are our better buy.


Taper heads, assemblies, sub-assemblies, etc are not partially assembled outside of Stone Mountain, GA. We specify and source over 1,000 individual parts and components from key suppliers and build the tools in house. This includes the Bazooka Continuous Flow tools. Even the Repair Kits are built and packaged from individual parts at the Stone Mountain facility.

If you want to count the Bazooka Continuous Flow pump as something that we source "pre-assembled", I'll give you that one. We source the pump from Graco through an exclusive agreement due to joint development of the pump.

You are correct - TapeTech makes decisions based on the best interests of the company and the investors _just like every company in the world_, whether it is a multi-national corporation or a sole proprietorship. However, these decisions must *always* first and foremost achieve the mission of the company which is to design and manufacture the industry’s leading automatic tools for drywall taping and finishing (ATF). We want these tools to be intuitive to learn and use in the shortest time and with best-in-class durability. We work to provide the highest level of educational materials, from videos to manuals, schematics and FAQ on our website and we provide technical support at [email protected]. 

I think you have recieved more honest information about where parts and tools are sourced from TapeTech than any other brand. The questions posed to TapeTech have been extremely direct and probing and all have been answered. On a final note, we are confident that we provide more domestic jobs than any other company in the industry. 

Please feel free to contact me directly if you have any additional questions.

847-861-1714
[email protected]


----------



## gazman

I think that Mike has a point. TT has certanly revieved more of a grilling that any one else. And he keeps coming back:thumbsup:.
Kudos to you Mike.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I think that Mike has a point. TT has certanly revieved more of a grilling that any one else. And he keeps coming back:thumbsup:.
> Kudos to you Mike.


Yeah well done Mike :thumbsup: I think its all been a bit much really, Who cares how, when, where, and why, thats there business, Not ours, The point is, Can you buy TT tools and get support, Answer, Yes you can, Mikes direct line is there now. Ok so they slipped a bit in the past, Those days are over now.

Thank you for Joining DWT Mike :yes:

Just imagine the hammering Goldblatt would get if they joined.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Just imagine the hammering Goldblatt would get if they joined.


Maybe Tape tech should send Goldblatt a email, to join DWT:whistling2:

I agree with the Lads from down under,,,,, even if their drunk most of the time:whistling2:

Besides,,,,, I thought I was the self appointed stir the pot and pick on everyone DWT member. Everyone has been stealing my job lately 

And speaking of picking on someone...... found some more pics


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

TapeTech said:


> Well, that's a little hurtful Capt. I think we worked well together when we addressed your issues with the MudRunner and even had our Engineering team speak with you about some of your tool improvement ideas.
> 
> My direct line has been posted on this forum for months; I'll take any call and respond to all messages. While some of your comments may have been true of the company in past years, at some point it's time to focus on today. Today, we want to hear your feedback and provide many avenues to contact us.
> 
> Do you have a technical question or idea?
> [email protected]
> 
> Do you want to speak with me?
> 847-861-1714


 Sorry if it was hurtfull Mike. Yes you addressed the issue with my mudrunner, on the tube defect. You sent me a new replacement tube, free of charge. Because this forum is worldwide and open to everyone. I tried to get that fixed, by phone and email for near three years,,, Al's taping repair, sent me a new tube, the same as the original, for a "factory defect" even tho it was the same as the original. Only after making it KNOWN here, did TT (you) send me the REAL replacement. I do believe I thanked you and made it known on here that you stepped up and did that for me. 

Yes your engineering team called me about my issue with the mudrunner. They listened to me,, smiled and nodded. I haven't heard anything from them since. I don't know if my runner is defective, or wheather ALL runners are this way. You claim that they will run thick mud,,, they will NOT. (or is that just mine?) 

The reason I am the way I am, is this,,,,,,, I can call Columbia, and get an answer. With my TT tools,,, I can not. Sure, I can talk to you guys,,, but I can't resolve the issue with you guys. The bottom line with TT is this,,,, send it in,,, we don't divilge that info over the phone. If you don't believe me,,, google "mudrunner repair" for a video.

I know I'm a jerk,,, but the internet is changeing the way tool companies relate to their customers. Does TT want to stay in the game??? 

Mike,, I am trying to wake you guys up, okay???? TT has got to drop the Aloof attitude and HELP their customers.... maybe we need an app for that,,,lol.

PS,,, my sweetie wears that Ames T-shirt for a night gown,,,, nothing like sleeping with a hottie thats wearing a t-shirt with a zooka on the sleeve!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

When I joined this site my very first post was a Thank you to Columbia for their fast and I mean fast response to fix a part that just should not have broken and they said they never heard of that perchicular part breaking in the first place...

When I posted my first thread I had no idea tapers Global had the same experience with Columbia as I did, 
I figured they would just give me the BIG DOG BITE.









I am not sure of other brands as we have always ran Columbia, have ran other but not enough to comment on

Although I know one brand that a Line of there tools are just junk and a waste of money, but I have cut them down enough.... All Wall does not even carry that company anymore.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> I think that Mike has a point. TT has certanly revieved more of a grilling that any one else. And he keeps coming back:thumbsup:.
> Kudos to you Mike.



One Company ran off before they got grilled and aint coming back


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Yes i was, Got the tool doc books and the how to dvd off e bay and gave it a go, They are easier than you think once you start looking, To be honest, I would be as happy as a pig in mud if i worked in a drywalltools shop fixing and talking tools.....until 2 buck walked in that is :jester:
> 
> Seriously though, 2nd hand gear can be well worth it, And you learn more about tools, But you do need to know a little, If you get something that your not happy with just sell it on. Most of my stuff is new though, Is wasnt till i used em for while i could spot deals.


Just like Balancing and Blueprinting a Motor Caz,


----------



## Kiwiman

Capt's dead right you know, before the WWW came along it didn't matter how a tool company treated you because only a handful of people would hear about it, now one bad experience can be viewed by the whole world and can lose thousands of customers for them......times have changed :yes:.


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> I think you have recieved more honest information about where parts and tools are sourced from TapeTech than any other brand.


Columbia was the only other brand answering on this thread.

Much as I'm really not into disagreeing, my thoughts are that Columbia delivered the more honest info. A bit of a recap:

From Columbia's website, I posted the following quotes



JustMe said:


> *We design, manufacture and build our complete line of automatic taping tools in-house.*
> 
> and
> 
> *Columbia's tools are made from the finest US steel and alloys, not sub-grade metals from third world countries.*


to which you partly answered



TapeTech said:


> TapeTech tools are designed in-house and manufactured according to our specifications, including the type and grade of materials used.


_Your "*manufactured according to our specifications, including the type and grade of materials used*_" seems a more vague statement than Columbia's *"Columbia's tools are made from the finest US steel and alloys"*.
Besides having built such as custom hand tools and power equipment (sometimes with a machinist in-law who well understands 'metal specs'), I worked for a time on the sales order desk for a large metals wholesale supply company, and (think) I have a bit of an idea of how specs can work. It's why you can have quite similar seeming tools that break easier than others, why quite similar seeming tools can be heavier or lighter than others, ......... .

In keeping with the theme of this thread, 'Columbia or TapeTech?', I saw 2 or more comments on this thread from others about how they found Columbia to be lighter than TT regarding some tools.
But I can't say for sure that it might be Columbia using better metals than TT during those times that would allow for the weight difference. Maybe it could be something else, like the age of the tools and the specs they were built according to at the time.
But being someone who runs auto tools a fair amount, lighter is better, if quality is there enough.

To flesh out some the above Columbia quotes I'd copied, Columbia then supplied this as some materials specifics:



ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> manufacture all of our own metal and plastic parts from raw materials 50% from US 50% from Canada in the same location they are assembled and shipped from. The Gaskets and Rubber materials are injection molded by a company down the street but the material comes from Germany. As for fasteners the ones we don't make in house do originate from Taiwan but we don't have the capacity to make every fastener and that is where our supplier sources them.


But if you still think you did deliver the more honest info and want to state your reasoning behind that thought, by all means do so. 

------



TapeTech said:


> The questions posed to TapeTech have been extremely direct and probing and all have been answered.


All have been answered(?) Maybe. It seems it pretty much was few questions, starting with I believe troublemaker mudshark :yes: back on I believe the beginning of page 2 about China, and from there our trying to peg down some specifics on that. Eg. 



TapeTech said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for your post. First, I must reiterate that TapeTech tools are not made in Asia.





Jason said:


> I don't think you ever said exactly where they were made. Only that they weren't made in the US. Why are you playing it so close to the chest anyway? Is it Top Secret or something?


Your Stone Mountain answer didn't seem to to need the close to the chest approach. But maybe the powers at Ames/TapeTech don't even like that to be known, and has to be "grilled" for?

Anyway, in regards to gringoman's thread question 'Columbia or TapeTech?', that I didn't really give a definitive answer for - other than to suggest early on in the thread a Columbia FatBoy box for 1st coating of flats - I'm now going to say Columbia.


----------



## Mudshark

*ok ok*

why :wallbash:
why not :surrender:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I gotta say JustMe, You're a tough cookie. I like that. Our American companies are good when it comes to beating around the bush. I think it's a culture flaw. I appreciate Aarons straight forward approach to answering questions, it warrants respect. Doing business with those you respect is imperative in my opinion.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> I think its all been a bit much really, Who cares how, when, where, and why, thats there business, Not ours.


I can understand some of you Down Unders maybe not really caring. But (at least some of) those of us in North America kind of got a bit of an interest.

In Mike's last post to me, he says



TapeTech said:


> On a final note, we are confident that we provide more domestic jobs than any other company in the industry.


My thoughts go to Depending on how you look at it, maybe that's true. But Walmart and such claim the same, yet I believe fewer jobs exist because of the ones they cause to be displaced, directly and indirectly. And many of those Walmart created jobs can be poorer paying than the ones replaced.

Example: In the auto taping industry, it sounds like Columbia supports better paying blue collar North American jobs in areas like manufacturing, fabricating, while it sounds like TT ships those overseas. As well, Columbia indirectly supports jobs in areas like the North American steel making industry, as well as other manufacturing, like their gaskets being made here as well, while TT's activities sound like those go overseas.

This shipping offshore of such better paying jobs is a key reason why it's said North America/North Americans is becoming a bunch of hamburger flippers and Walmart greeters.



cazna said:


> The point is, Can you buy TT tools and get support, Answer, Yes you can, Mikes direct line is there now. Ok so they slipped a bit in the past, Those days are over now.


Those days are over now(?) 

A little story I'd thought to post previously, then deleted:

The other month I went into a local drywall supplier who also handles TT tools and Ames rentals. I asked the customer service guy behind the counter about a MudRunner, thinking maybe I'd get one and try it out, seeing as how some of you think they're better than anything else out there for corners. He said he'd never heard of it - even though I'm sure I saw it on the Ames rental price list when I'd walked in. I stand there, waiting for him to do something like check in TT's catalog. He doesn't. Just sits there. So I left.



Mudshark said:


> why :wallbash:
> why not :surrender:


I accept your surrender, Ms.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

Hello DWTers,
I don't post much here (mostly Lurk), but I thought I could give my 2cents into this topic and leave some help-full information for future issues (hopefully).

As the OP's thread asked,
_*Brand Wars: Columbia vs TapeTech*_ I sell both brands and would say both are great tools to own. If you've worked with a certain brand and were happy with it, make that brand your next replacement. (Getting used to a different "Feel" of the tool can make for a cranky taper.) 

Never judge the tool if you picked it up second hand at a pawn shop. (there's a reason it was in the pawn shop. The guy pawning it didn't know how to use or maintain the tool.)

_*Customer Service*_ The first place to start with customer service is the retail/dealer you purchased it from. If they cannot answer your questions, then you go onto the manufacturer or contact me direct. 
I, personally, have been doing repair/warranty work for most major brands for over 15 years. Even if you didn't purchase from me, PM me for some tips/tricks to making your tools work when they are down.

_*Warranty*_ Both manufacturers have a 5 year warranty. Both stand by their products.

_*Export to NZ or AUS*_ There are certain ways to keep down the import/brokerage/duty charges for individual/smaller buys. Contact me in PM.

-Craig
Co-Owner Al's Taping Tools


----------



## 2buckcanuck

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Hello DWTers,
> I don't post much here (mostly Lurk), but I thought I could give my 2cents into this topic and leave some help-full information for future issues (hopefully).
> 
> As the OP's thread asked,
> _*Brand Wars: Columbia vs TapeTech*_ I sell both brands and would say both are great tools to own. If you've worked with a certain brand and were happy with it, make that brand your next replacement. (Getting used to a different "Feel" of the tool can make for a cranky taper.)
> 
> Never judge the tool if you picked it up second hand at a pawn shop. (there's a reason it was in the pawn shop. The guy pawning it didn't know how to use or maintain the tool.)
> 
> _*Customer Service*_ The first place to start with customer service is the retail/dealer you purchased it from. If they cannot answer your questions, then you go onto the manufacturer or contact me direct.
> I, personally, have been doing repair/warranty work for most major brands for over 15 years. Even if you didn't purchase from me, PM me for some tips/tricks to making your tools work when they are down.
> 
> _*Warranty*_ Both manufacturers have a 5 year warranty. Both stand by their products.
> 
> _*Export to NZ or AUS*_ There are certain ways to keep down the import/brokerage/duty charges for individual/smaller buys. Contact me in PM.
> 
> -Craig
> Co-Owner Al's Taping Tools


You should hang around this site more often, a man who knows how to fix tools:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Hello DWTers,
> I don't post much here (mostly Lurk), but I thought I could give my 2cents into this topic and leave some help-full information for future issues (hopefully).
> 
> As the OP's thread asked,
> _*Brand Wars: Columbia vs TapeTech*_ I sell both brands and would say both are great tools to own. If you've worked with a certain brand and were happy with it, make that brand your next replacement. (Getting used to a different "Feel" of the tool can make for a cranky taper.)
> 
> Never judge the tool if you picked it up second hand at a pawn shop. (there's a reason it was in the pawn shop. The guy pawning it didn't know how to use or maintain the tool.)
> 
> _*Customer Service*_ The first place to start with customer service is the retail/dealer you purchased it from. If they cannot answer your questions, then you go onto the manufacturer or contact me direct.
> I, personally, have been doing repair/warranty work for most major brands for over 15 years. Even if you didn't purchase from me, PM me for some tips/tricks to making your tools work when they are down.
> 
> _*Warranty*_ Both manufacturers have a 5 year warranty. Both stand by their products.
> 
> _*Export to NZ or AUS*_ There are certain ways to keep down the import/brokerage/duty charges for individual/smaller buys. Contact me in PM.
> 
> -Craig
> Co-Owner Al's Taping Tools


Post #17 and # 34 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/bazzoka-issue-2449/


----------



## Mudshark

*Welcome*

Welcome to the zoo on here Craig. 

Looking at your website I see you to be still selling Northstar products 
http://www.alstapingtools.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=3


Is this true, as some have inquired if they are still available?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

Mudshark said:


> Welcome to the zoo on here Craig.
> 
> Looking at your website I see you to be still selling Northstar products
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=3
> 
> 
> Is this true, as some have inquired if they are still available?


I've searched around the globe to find the remaining Northstar. 
The tools I've found are the last of the last. (sorry, no 2.5 or 3.5 angle heads. Those are long gone)
We are personally taking care of their warranty just as if they were still in business. I've also locate 95% off the their parts, so repair parts wont be an issue. (Just as we did when the old Concorde tools went out of business years ago)


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

2buckcanuck said:


> Post #17 and # 34 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/bazzoka-issue-2449/


I put up a brief thought of what may be wrong here> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/bazzoka-issue-2449/index2/#post48450

Give me a call monday If this doesn't help. 800-458-7895 or 763-559-8169
I'm in 8-3:30 Central time


----------



## croozer

*100% columbia*



ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I could see how that would be hard to believe in today's world but we have been around since 1979. Today we have 15 CNC machines of different capabilities and manufacture all of our own metal and plastic parts from raw materials 50% from US 50% from Canada in the same location they are assembled and shipped from. The Gaskets and Rubber materials are injection molded by a company down the street but the material comes from Germany. As for fasteners the ones we don't make in house do originate from Taiwan but we don't have the capacity to make every fastener and that is where our supplier sources them.
> 
> As for the argument of most manufacturers have work done over seas in this day and age; that doesn't mean that is what you should expect from your tools that just means that's what you get. We have worked very long and hard and invested a lot of time and money into staying local and using the finest materials from day one even when it looked like we were crazy for doing so. I know if I am searching for products of any type and side by side and one is made in Canada/US and one is made in (insert country here) I will buy the North American made brand every time even if it's more money. The great thing is our tools are close to if not the same price as the other brands


 I looked long and hard before buying my full set of tools, and for all the above reasons and customer service and contactability, I went with columbia.3 years on, and hundreds of houses later, my tools are still working as good as the day I got them, awesome. I am in business to make money, lots of money, and cant have equipement that lets me down. Columbia is real, professional grade tools, whom I am only too happy to endorse to anyone that asks. In a world full of rip-offs and shonks, its reassuring to be able to go to work knowing that my gear is going to work as hard as me for the next 12 plus hrs.....thanks for the great gear ...


----------



## Mudshark

croozer said:


> In a world full of rip-offs and *shonks*, its reassuring to be able to go to work knowing that my gear is going to work as hard as me for the next 12 plus hrs.....thanks for the great gear ...


Another happy Columbia user.

croozer, whats a shonk ?


----------



## croozer

Jason said:


> I don't think you ever said exactly where they were made. Only that they weren't made in the US. Why are you playing it so close to the chest anyway? Is it Top Secret or something? I'm sure I could google it but I really can't be bothered.
> 
> 
> I've imported pallets of construction materials in LCL shipments in the past and wasn't, as I remember, subject to any duty. The value of the goods was about $5000. Is this a new duty you're talking about? Is it GST? If so, GST is not an import tax or duty. It is the Goods and Services tax and it is more than offset by the GST charged on sales. If you or your distributor are charging GST on GST, and claiming the GST inclusive cost as the actual cost, well, that would be bad. As in Tax Department bad. You'll want to look into that.
> 
> I too scratched my head and reasoned that if it wasn't coming on a plane it would be on a boat, so we're on the same page there. Again, my LCL freight never experienced any dramas in the past. Shippers require proof of customs and quarrantine clearance appropriate to the destination before loading, so port delays are exceptional. They cross the t's and dot the i's and make sure everything keeps moving. It's really not that hard or expensive shipping by LCL.
> 
> Now I have to tell you true: in WA there's none of this famous customer service to which you make reference. Once they have your money - that's it. That's why I'm more interested in staying with what I know than trying out other brands. It's just knowing what to expect. It has nothing whatsoever to do with good customer service, I can assure you, lol. They're completely yanking your chain with those claims as regards WA.
> 
> To be fair, this might be because I can't buy tools from your distributor so I don't get to experience them in all thier glory. They won't sell to the public. I asked. Everyone must buy from their distributors. That is, the distributors for your distributor. After they pay another shipper to get them there. There's markup on markup on markup, etc. The end result is a flat box that costs $650 to $700 (excluding GST) in my local shop. I've seen a bazooka for over $4000. I personally know a finisher who asked for a pump screen (the little one at the bottom) to be charged to his account, and it was itemized to him at the end of the month for $100. When he questioned it, they told him that it was a "special screen."
> 
> It's pretty insulting. I'm sure American readers are falling over backwards (but the Kiwi's might be jealous). I'm sorry to say that I don't find your explanations to hold much water, although you may genuinely believe them to be true. I'm not saying the retail price is exclusively your fault, because each item spends a lot of time out of your hands, but the product carries your name so it reflects on your brand. Contemplate this.
> 
> Everyone here in Aus and NZ sees the prices online. Most, I imagine, have had enough of paying double or more for the exact same product sold in North America. I appreciate that your current position is "tough titty" but _someone_ should find a better way. The current way is wildly inefficient. I wish I could run such a lax operation and waste money on a chain of middlemen. But I have to kick ass and earn so I can afford all of your middlemen.


 As an Aussie living in NZ, all I can say is suck it up, and find a dealer in the states whos shipping is reasonable..may I suggest walltools. We pay through the arse for anything down here, but, I believe that it gives us an advantage in that most guys cant afford/wont buy auto tools. As you know, it is at least twice as fast as hand finishing , so profit is double per job...Have you tried tape pro? Nice gear and local..I myself use columbia, which was imported and have had no problems.....I dont think hassleing the manufacturer is going to get you anywhere............cheers


----------



## croozer

*shonk*



Mudshark said:


> Another happy Columbia user.
> 
> croozer, whats a shonk ?


 term for half arse, goose that doesnt do job right, doesnt care, slacker, crack heads,etc,etc...


----------



## Kiwiman

croozer said:


> As an Aussie living in NZ, all I can say is suck it up, and find a dealer in the states whos shipping is reasonable..may I suggest walltools. We pay through the arse for anything down here, but, I believe that it gives us an advantage in that most guys cant afford/wont buy auto tools. As you know, it is at least twice as fast as hand finishing , so profit is double per job...Have you tried tape pro? Nice gear and local..I myself use columbia, which was imported and have had no problems.....I dont think hassleing the manufacturer is going to get you anywhere............cheers


I remember checking out your gear when you first got it and I could tell they were top quality just by the feel of them, if I remember right they worked perfectly straight out of the box too.
Tapepro are sending me one of their angleheads to try for a bit so I'll be posting my results (and pics) in a few weeks if any of you Aussies want an unbiased Kiwi opinion on your tools :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

croozer said:


> I looked long and hard before buying my full set of tools, and for all the above reasons and customer service and contactability, I went with columbia.3 years on, and hundreds of houses later, my tools are still working as good as the day I got them, awesome. I am in business to make money, lots of money, and cant have equipement that lets me down. Columbia is real, professional grade tools, whom I am only too happy to endorse to anyone that asks. In a world full of rip-offs and shonks, its reassuring to be able to go to work knowing that my gear is going to work as hard as me for the next 12 plus hrs.....thanks for the great gear ...


 another happy columbian customer here.i ran ames for 6yrs prior to buying columbian zook in mid 80s,i got 18yrs out of it,always managed to jimmy rig one way or another till i got parts in.one operater,me.i've got 8yrs on my second col. can't ask for anything better that.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## croozer

Kiwiman said:


> I remember checking out your gear when you first got it and I could tell they were top quality just by the feel of them, if I remember right they worked perfectly straight out of the box too.
> Tapepro are sending me one of their angleheads to try for a bit so I'll be posting my results (and pics) in a few weeks if any of you Aussies want an unbiased Kiwi opinion on your tools :thumbsup:


 I remember it too...I was as happy as a dog with 2 ****s ...after 200 odd houses, rangeing from 5000-15000 ft(500-1500m) of board, all Ihave done is replace a cable and cutter chain on taper a couple of cutter blades as well and a side blade on my 2.5 ' corner head....rest is still as good as the day I got them....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

croozer said:


> I remember it too...I was as happy as a dog with 2 ****s ...after 200 odd houses, rangeing from 5000-15000 ft(500-1500m) of board, all Ihave done is replace a cable and cutter chain on taper a couple of cutter blades as well and a side blade on my 2.5 ' corner head....rest is still as good as the day I got them....


Your buddies with kiwiman
Is it true his wife wears the pants in the family.

and is Julie still alive, or did he eat her:furious:..... I mean BBQ her:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Who would have thought that fat old thing out in the paddock we call Julie would become such a worldwide celebrity.....or pin up girl for some of ewe :sneaky2:


----------



## JustMe

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> If you've worked with a certain brand and were happy with it, make that brand your next replacement. (Getting used to a different "Feel" of the tool can make for a cranky taper.)


I've been happy with a tool, but changed to another one, because I thought I'd be happier with it in the end. At times I've been right.

I've also bought replacement tools for ones I was happy with, and found that the quality wasn't there like it once was. That can make me a bit cranky. :yes:

Regarding change, there are tapers who seem more 'hard wired' than others - they have a hard time with change, and a hard time trying to change. Then there are the ones who can adapt more easily, and are willing to go through the change, if they think there's a benefit that makes it worth it. At least that's been my experience.



A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Even if you didn't purchase from me, PM me for some tips/tricks to making your tools work when they are down.


Maybe you could start a thread, with a title like 'Tips/tricks for making broken tools still work', then all could read?



A.T.T.-Craig said:


> _*Export to NZ or AUS*_ There are certain ways to keep down the import/brokerage/duty charges for individual/smaller buys. Contact me in PM.


Maybe another possible thread, that all the Down Unders could read?

And welcome. Nice to have your expertise made available.


----------



## guijarrero

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have had both
> 
> Columbia:
> 1) stands behind their tools, even after the warranty is gone
> 2) Will answer any question you have in less than a day
> 3) listens to users and improves their tools (even upgrades a tool for ya sometimes)
> 
> 
> TT
> 1) If your tool is out of warranty,,,your on your own
> 2) Won't talk to you at all,,, you have to send it to them
> 3) Doesn't really give a hoot wheather you like em or not
> 
> The choice is yours of course,,,,





Mudshark said:


> Good point Just Me - One tool that TT has not matched is the Columbia Fat Boys. Love em.:yes:





2buckcanuck said:


> Thinking about getting a new zook myself this spring, If work stays steady.
> 
> Might be because of this site, well I guess it is because of this site
> 
> Supply house I deal with, deals mainly in Drywall Master and some gold coloured type tools, I forget their name.:whistling2:
> 
> But I think I will go for the Columbia this time. They have the one feature that interest me, the finger will cause less drag etc.... which will make angle tapes more easy to install. 9 foot high ceilings take a toll on the shoulders after awhile. And for customer service, I can torment Aaron right here from DWT.
> 
> Plus, if you get those gold coloured tools, you half to paint over the Logo right away, they don't like you sporting it


I think some of you tend to find the goodguys and the badguys, I don't think thing goes in this Hollywood film's way
I personally prefer some moderation:



cazna said:


> Dont have tunnel vision, ALL brands offer something, YOU be open minded enough to check it all out, Goldblatts pump is great, There angleheads that i have are great, TT has great parts kits etc. Colombia i guess has the customer service. Mike from TT has been very good to deal with, As is Sunil from DM, My Tapeworm 4 will do a fantastic corner. Tom from tapepro is also very good and his tools, If you have a good eye and look at everything then you can get a kit together, maintain and replace if needed at a fair cost.(...)


Besides I think those guys (ames/TT) have been working hard and accurately from long time ago.. and need you take off your hat before you talk about them. Nothing against Columbia (never used TT never Columbia, just investigating and trying to learn, I'm a drywaller and contractor from Argentina)

BAZOOKA'57











FLAT BOX '58










NAIL SPOTTER '57


----------



## guijarrero

CONTINOUS FLOW '51?










OLD DESIGN FINISHER '42











corner '52










Found almoust 20 inventions that everybody of you with or without memory uses


----------



## Tim0282

You're a funny guy, Guijarrero! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

guijarrero said:


> Besides I think those guys (ames/TT) have been working hard and accurately from long time ago.. and need you take off your hat before you talk about them. Nothing against Columbia (never used TT never Columbia, just investigating and trying to learn


It looks like all the patents you've posted were ones that originated from the Ames brothers. They're maybe the ones that I'd take the hat off to. They sold out a long time ago.

Some history: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/whos-who-history-drywall-tools-2791/#post46553


----------



## guijarrero

[quote(..)the Ames brothers. They're maybe the ones that I'd take the hat off to. They sold out a long time ago.

Some history: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/whos-who-history-drywall-tools-2791/#post46553[/quote]

Hi JustMe, thank you for the link, it is a very interesting info and point!
Very sharp also kind 

I'm also considering by reading the text

1- Who developed those genial patents after Ames Bros sold in 1962 to almost the 80's were the others appeared (Columbia '79/ DM '80/ Goldblatt '85)? (Who built you country and made these tools a must?)

1.a- I heard from many people here that think is hard to work with a crew..
I am a drywaller and contractor and know how difficult it is even 
running a small company as many of you say

2- Who developed Mud Runner and Power assist box and new Continous Flow (don't know if are good but they are at lab vanguard, no discussion..)

3- You insists that they have a bad customer service? You need more T-shirts? 

Excuse my opinion, but it seems that you have to be more humbly and suggest insted of "hung the badguy(??)" 
and see the situation as a football or hockey match(winer vs loosers) 
Columbia+Tape Tech= 10 
Columbia alone=5
Tape Tech alone=5
What do you preffer 5 or 10?


----------



## Tim0282

Seems those Ames brothers were brilliant! Way ahead of their time.


----------



## guijarrero

Tim0282 said:


> Seems those Ames brothers were brilliant! Way ahead of their time.


Separate issue

Totally right

(Thanks for comments)


----------



## Tim0282

Your issue just might be that Tape Tech/Ames got kinda big and sassy over time. Nobody could touch them for a long time. Ames was rent only. The little guys, like my Dad and me early on, couldn't afford to rent them. And we were of the mentality that we should own. Tape Tech had a real attitude about them. You buy them, good luck with them. Make lots of money and leave us alone.
But in the last while they have tried to step up and be more customer minded. Might be because of some tough times. Like some bankruptcy talk. Some of the other guys have stepped up to the plate and hit some singles, doubles, triples and even some homeruns. Forcing the issue, you might say. Customer service or go home. And you might notice guys on here love to tease each other. So don't take every little thing seriously. This is a great stress relief for some. Me. And I sure appreciate ALL of the comments by everyone! And don't worry about the Tape Tech rep on here, he is good and can hold his own against us!


----------



## Mudshark

Well said Tim :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

guijarrero said:


> Columbia+Tape Tech= 10
> Columbia alone=5
> Tape Tech alone=5


10 + 5 + 5 = 20, there's what we expect:whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero

2buckcanuck said:


> 10 + 5 + 5 = 20, there's what we expect:whistling2:


ok so find the way you can help on this:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

guijarrero said:


> Hi JustMe, thank you for the link, it is a very interesting info and point!
> Very sharp also kind
> 
> I'm also considering by reading the text
> 
> 1- Who developed those genial patents after Ames Bros sold in 1962 to almost the 80's were the others appeared (Columbia '79/ DM '80/ Goldblatt '85)? (Who built you country and made these tools a must?)
> 
> 1.a- I heard from many people here that think is hard to work with a crew..
> I am a drywaller and contractor and know how difficult it is even
> running a small company as many of you say
> 
> 2- Who developed Mud Runner and Power assist box and new Continous Flow (don't know if are good but they are at lab vanguard, no discussion..)
> 
> 3- You insists that they have a bad customer service? You need more T-shirts?
> 
> Excuse my opinion, but it seems that you have to be more humbly and suggest insted of "hung the badguy(??)"
> and see the situation as a football or hockey match(winer vs loosers)
> Columbia+Tape Tech= 10
> Columbia alone=5
> Tape Tech alone=5
> What do you preffer 5 or 10?


You're welcome, guijarero.

I'll address some of your points maybe tomorrow, but till then, some more history for you, from Rick Hardman, who very likely knows more about this than anyone else here. Rick hasn't been around here much for the last while, so because he's not around to comment, I'll link to one of his past posts: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/columbia-facebook-page-1360/#post15287


----------



## Tim0282

guijarrero said:


> ok so find the way you can help on this:thumbup:



His humor is very helpful!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

guijarrero said:


> ok so find the way you can help on this:thumbup:


It's called it's your money, buy what you want:yes:


----------



## JustMe

I read a little further into the thread, and came across a continuation of Rick's post: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/columbia-facebook-page-1360/index2/#post15294


----------



## JustMe

Btw: I'm not saying Rick is accurate on all his points. But it does give food for thought.


----------



## JustMe

guijarrero said:


> Hi JustMe, thank you for the link, it is a very interesting info and point!
> Very sharp also kind
> 
> I'm also considering by reading the text
> 
> 1- Who developed those genial patents after Ames Bros sold in 1962 to almost the 80's were the others appeared (Columbia '79/ DM '80/ Goldblatt '85)? (Who built you country and made these tools a must?)
> 
> 1.a- I heard from many people here that think is hard to work with a crew..
> I am a drywaller and contractor and know how difficult it is even
> running a small company as many of you say
> 
> 2- Who developed Mud Runner and Power assist box and new Continous Flow (don't know if are good but they are at lab vanguard, no discussion..)
> 
> 3- You insists that they have a bad customer service? You need more T-shirts?
> 
> Excuse my opinion, but it seems that you have to be more humbly and suggest insted of "hung the badguy(??)"
> and see the situation as a football or hockey match(winer vs loosers)
> Columbia+Tape Tech= 10
> Columbia alone=5
> Tape Tech alone=5
> What do you preffer 5 or 10?


Getting back to replying to the points in this:
_
*1- Who developed those genial patents after Ames Bros sold in 1962 to almost the 80's were the others appeared (Columbia '79/ DM '80/ Goldblatt '85)? (Who built you country and made these tools a must?)*_

I'm not sure what "genial" is, but with regards to the rest of your comment: I was talking with a guy the other day who had run a commercial drywall company in the early 70s to early 80s. He said he'd considered getting into auto taping tools, when Columbia came out - before that, his guys did it by hand. But he closed down his business before he bought a set.

That seems to pretty well match what Rick was saying, and what others here have said: The buyers of the Ames Bros. company controlled the market, through patent ownership, and the renting of the tools was too high priced for many (or at least they thought it was too high priced for them). It was only after those patents expired, and people could buy the tools from such as Columbia, that auto taping tools really started to become widely used, and became something of "a must". 

*2- Who developed Mud Runner and Power assist box and new Continous Flow (don't know if are good but they are at lab vanguard, no discussion..)*

I've run a 10" Power Assist box a few times, and a MudRunner a couple of times now. They have their issues. But there are certain underlying concepts to those tools (concepts being defined here as being the 'DNA' of ideas) that I think are good. But the ideas based on them need to be developed further, in directions that better fit the actual work environments/work conditions that tapers find themselves in.

As for the new Continuous Flow, the(?) main selling feature - the RF (radio frequency) technology - was already used by a different company for their own system. But I don't think the company was able to stay financially viable enough to make it in the marketplace. It was called Bfast Tools: 




*3- You insists that they have a bad customer service? You need more T-shirts? *

Funny you should mention the t-shirts. I was thinking about them the other day, and had decided that I wouldn't be accepting any free ones if they were offered. 'Free' can come with too high a price, such as some people then thinking you owe them in some manner - and I might very well think that in some ways I might owe them, at least a bit. I'd prefer to maintain my objectivity.

*Excuse my opinion, but it seems that you have to be more humbly and suggest insted of "hung the badguy(??)" 
and see the situation as a football or hockey match(winer vs loosers) 
Columbia+Tape Tech= 10 
Columbia alone=5
Tape Tech alone=5
What do you preffer 5 or 10?*

Since I can only run one type of auto taper at a time, one type of box at a time, one type of ......... at a time, I'll maybe have to take the 'Columbia alone=5' (unless maybe the *Columbia+Tape Tech= 10* doesn't cost me anything, but could offer some possible advantages, now or down the road?)


----------



## Mudshark

*BFast Tools*

BFast was being marketed by All-Wall a couple of years ago. :yes:


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

Mudshark said:


> BFast was being marketed by All-Wall a couple of years ago. :yes:


Bfast is out of business now. The Pump used in the Ames CFS is the same Graco pump Bfast used. (If I'm not mistaken)


----------



## guijarrero

> The buyers of the Ames Bros. company controlled the market, through patent ownership, and the renting of the tools was too high priced for many (or at least they thought it was too high priced for them). It was only after those patents expired


Please look:

http://www.explainthatstuff.com/historyofcars.html
*The Rise and Fall of Henry Ford*
By the start of the 20th century, gasoline-engined cars were fast, reliable, and exciting. They were also *stupidly expensive*. In 1893, Karl Benz's simple, Viktoria car had a price tag of £9000 (about £50,000 today) and hardly anyone could afford one—he sold just 45





http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/mobilephones.html


The main purpose of this First Generation technology was for voice traffic, but consumers felt insecure about people listening in on their conversations. These new mobile phones were also *rather expensive, many of them costing hundreds of dollars.*


If 
1) there were no Mexican workers at the States
2) or if there were half drywallers (in all)..
3) or if the only drywaller it was JustYou...:thumbsup:

Do you think your price would be the same?

greater supply- lower price (and vice versa) isn't it?
smaller supply- higher price..





> 10 + 5 + 5 = 20, there's what we expect:whistling2:





> Since I can only run one type of auto taper at a time, one type of box at a time, one type of ......... at a time, I'll take the 'Columbia alone=5'. (I was running my 1 1/2 year old Columbia taper today. It ran the best it has yet. It seems to be getting better with age, and it was nice enough running to begin with when it came out of its box.)


What I am saying is
1) Ames Brothers bring the inventions
2) Ames purchasers bring the developing
3) '80 decade new manufacturer (then becomed also improvers) lower the prices
4) Goldblatt (hated by Americans and accepted by Australians and NZrs and other far countrys) lower the prices a bit more
5) Columbia improve the customer service
6)..... (please you continue..)

I think I'm repeating Cazna (quoted) text..
everyone brings something..
independently of your particular choices

Changeing the subject I whant to thank your all your help, you JustMe and Rick had been patient and generous here and by PM although my newbie condition and ignorant questions.
I hope I could have been helpfull in some way:thumbsup:

Daniel D'Esposito


----------



## JustMe

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Bfast is out of business now. The Pump used in the Ames CFS is the same Graco pump Bfast used. (If I'm not mistaken)



The same pump? 

But not really surprising if it is, or is close to it. Maybe there was some technology transfer, maybe even a fair amount, as both ran/run on RF. But in a recent post to me, Mike from TT said Graco and them jointly developed it: 



TapeTech said:


> If you want to count the Bazooka Continuous Flow pump as something that we source "pre-assembled", I'll give you that one. We source the pump from Graco through an exclusive agreement *due to joint development of the pump*.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

JustMe said:


> The same pump?
> 
> But not really surprising if it is, or is close to it. Maybe there was some technology transfer, maybe even a fair amount, as both ran/run on RF. But in a recent post to me, Mike from TT said Graco and them jointly developed it:


I didn't have any inside information on the developement of the new CFS between Ames-Tapetech and Graco. In fact, I didn't know they even made the system till a few months after it came out. lol.

I was just noting the similarities. Bfast used a Graco, and Ames/Tapetech is using a Graco. The Pump looks is the same. The Tools look different.


----------



## JustMe

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I was just noting the similarities. Bfast used a Graco, and Ames/Tapetech is using a Graco. The Pump looks is the same. The Tools look different.


Could be the same pump(?) Ames' ads say they're using Graco's Endurance pump, but I couldn't find any real comment from Bfast about their Graco, except for this 2008 post on a discussion forum:

_Gentlemen..check out All-Wall there is new information about the Bfast System. The re-designed angle tool is a one touch applicator used with any angle head and speed is unbelievable. New videos and user comments to be posted on the bfast website soon. This topol was designed by a drywall contractor for drywall contractors. *The pumping system was designed by Graco specifically for Bfast Tools* and does everything from run the tools, to texturing, to painting...multi use. Advertised at All-Wall for $7895....a Bargain! Complete your jobs in 75% less time 
_
But they're talking 'system' as well, not just a pump.

The_ "Complete your jobs in 75% less time_" claim is a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## walltools

Holy cow guys... this post is going on and on. Looks like we have some passionate, brand savvy, tapers on here. This is great stuff.

Let me first start off by saying, Wow! A huge thank you goes out to all you DWT members. Our website is has generated a lot of traffic and sales from our drywalltalk10 coupon code. Thank you DWT!

If you haven't heard of our company yet, let me briefly provide an introduction. We are Wall Tools. As the US Distributor of Columbia Taping Tools, we are very experienced with the sales, distribution and repair of their product. Of course, we also have first hand knowledge about returns, warranty, or other defects experienced among all the top brands. Since launching Wall Tools in 2009 we have done a great amount of business with Columbia. Lord knows we have qualified for several hundred free pumps, eh guys.

Our Central Warehouse carries complete stock of all Columbia Taping Tools, Repair Kits, Replacement Parts and Assemblies. I've personally been working very closely with Columbia for over 12 years now. They have become like family. It seems that many DWT users know what I'm talking about. You're aren't just buying tools when you buy Columbia. You're... investing in more than that.

I wish there were more companies out there like Columbia. We would all have it better. Customer service and support should never be overlooked, or taken for granted. Columbia is big enough to make it happen, and small enough to care at every level. Corporate profits are not the mission at Columbia, the end-user is... period.

Please don't take this the wrong way. Just because I've had plenty of nice things to say about Columbia doesn't mean that I am bashing TapeTech. By no means is that what I am doing. Many of you have voiced some very diplomatic suggestions on remaining open minded about the TapeTech brand, and I agree. I'm an eternal optimist. Wall Tools stocks TapeTech in both of our locations. Whether TapeTech or Columbia is your brand of choice, we support you the best we can.

This brand war is quite interesting... we supply two of the largest residential and commercial drywall sub-contractors in Washington State. One of them uses a combination of Columbia and Apla-Tech and the other uses only TapeTech. What's even funnier is how many union contractors I talk to that use whatever is on the job, but actually prefer the old Premier Taper over anything else (which is Blue Line USA today.)

I completely support brand wars, and understand the primal urge to speak up. I love certain brands, and I love to get passionate about them. I love European performance road cars, the heartbeat of american muscle, and Honda or Yamaha on the dirt. I use Advance hand tools as my personal drywall hand tools of choice because I love the brand... Their little 5th generation company has been around since 1921 and is still in their original building in the heart of Chicago. When I call I often get the President on the phone. OMG people. These stories couldn't be written better on Lifetime, or an after school special. This is where we came from. You decide where we go.

It's the people in the companies that make the difference, and the people who use the tools that make the companies. 

We must stand up and support companies for their substance, their passion and their innovation. If we do not, then we will get what we deserve... Whatever they give us.

Power to the people of drywalltalk. I'm glad to be a part of it, and sorry to not chime in as often as I would like.

Keep speaking up DWT, and you will be heard.

-Brandon


----------



## Mudshark

Well said Brandon


----------



## chris

Thank You for mentioning Blueline:thumbup: IMO hands down the best out there


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Columbia! Hands down.


----------



## JustMe

walltools said:


> We must stand up and support companies for their substance, their passion and their innovation. If we do not, then we will get what we deserve... Whatever they give us.


:thumbsup:

I was reading an article type ad today about something I believe could be considered to be like that. I can't find the ad/article on the net, but another article's summary of it:

_Pick up the latest issue of the popular car enthusiast magazine Road & Track, and you'll find a letter written by David MacNeil, founder and CEO of MacNeil Automotive, based in Bolingbrook, Ill._ _In the ad, he's photographed in one of the company's newest U.S. factories. MacNeil writes, "The exporting of American jobs is a trend that must be stopped and reversed." He goes on to say, "So in 2007 we transferred all of our floor mat manufacturing back to the United States. Today, we build the best fitting, highest quality automotive floor mats in the world, right here in America." MacNeil's message is clear: Rather than save a few dollars in the manufacturing process by outsourcing work overseas, he's determined to do his part to bring manufacturing jobs back to the United States because he believes the industry is vital to the country's economic health._

Whether his company really does have the _"best fitting, highest quality automotive floor mats in the world__", _I don't know. But I like the company's 'substance'. Or at least what they're saying are some of their attempts at it.


----------



## spacklinfool

Hey can I get a shirt? I have been a faithful user of your tools for over 2 decades, and have never been given any promotional items? 4x plz


----------



## JustMe

spacklinfool said:


> Hey can I get a shirt? I have been a faithful user of your tools for over 2 decades, and have never been given any promotional items? 4x plz


You might want to specify who you mean - Columbia or TapeTech.


----------



## Tim0282

And Spacklin, they sell shirts. So ya could buy one to really show your support for the company. A real company man would buy one!


----------



## Jason

I've noticed lots of guys asking for free t-shirts on here. Seems kind of weird to me.


----------



## Tucker

TT all the way...I don't buy things made in Canada


----------



## Kiwiman

Jason said:


> I've noticed lots of guys asking for free t-shirts on here. Seems kind of weird to me.


I only want Capt's T-Shirt...Rehab is for quiters :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tucker said:


> TT all the way...I don't buy things made in Canada


Then you better stop putting oil and gas in your car:yes:


----------



## JustMe

Tucker said:


> TT all the way...I don't buy things made in Canada


Yeah, us Canadians and Americans are so used to supporting China and India and ..... so much now, might as well not break the pattern.


----------



## Tucker

2buckcanuck said:


> Then you better stop putting oil and gas in your car:yes:


LOL...thought that would get your fingers to tap'in.

I think Canada is going to sell their oil to China...its all good


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tucker said:


> LOL...thought that would get your fingers to tap'in.
> 
> I think Canada is going to sell their oil to China...its all good


Oh oh, now your going to get mudsharks fingers tapping, they want to run the pipe line through his back yard:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Tucker said:


> LOL...thought that would get your fingers to tap'in.
> 
> I think Canada is going to sell their oil to China...its all good


Not if some of us get our way, Enbridge is proposing a northern pipeline from the Athabaska tarsands in Alberta to the coast of BC that would risk having 300 supertankers a year, all bigger than the Exon Valdes trying to navigate our tricky inside waters. A recipe for disaster and an oil spill waiting to happen. Screw that


----------



## Nathan G

*Concord Tools*

I sold my set of Concord tools 10 yrs ago and had a few surgeries. I'm back and am having a difficult time finding any concord. Any recomedations?:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

Concord went out with the dodo bird. They became Northstar and now Northstar is down as well. The Concord tools have become a rare bird indeed.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nathan G said:


> I sold my set of Concord tools 10 yrs ago and had a few surgeries. I'm back and am having a difficult time finding any concord. Any recomedations?:thumbup:


Im a die hard Columbia fan! But thats just my opinion. They are an amazing company and have amazing technical support if ever you need anything! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan G

is blue line a grade of coloumbia or a whole different brand?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nathan G said:


> is blue line a grade of coloumbia or a whole different brand?


They're a whole different brand my friend.
See how fast Columbia Tech Support is!!
They've already thanked me for my comment above!! :thumbsup: Not even 10 minutes ago! Thats what you can expect from them! :yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Nice fireplace Precision taping!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im a die hard Columbia fan! But thats just my opinion. They are an amazing company and have amazing technical support if ever you need anything! :thumbsup:


Their tools simply feel alot more sturdy. I was fiddling around with a newer TT and Columbia 10" box the other day, big quality difference in design. Not to mention all Columbia's products and *MADE* and assembled on the North American conntinent :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Nice fireplace Precision taping!
> :thumbsup:


Thanks Tim! Appreciate it!



Philma Crevices said:


> Their tools simply feel alot more sturdy. I was fiddling around with a newer TT and Columbia 10" box the other day, big quality difference in design. Not to mention all Columbia's products and *MADE* and assembled on the North American conntinent :thumbsup:


And that's right! Columbia is the only company in the industry that *designs*, *engineers*, *manufactures* and *assembles* all of their tools in-house.













Read for yourself! I stand by Columbia 100% :thumbsup:
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/innovation.php?loc=Why Columbia


----------



## tomg

*Blue Line*



Nathan G said:


> is blue line a grade of coloumbia or a whole different brand?


Whole different company:

Blue Line Drywall Tools LLC
1912 W. Kenosha
Broken Arrow, OK 74012
Tel +1 918 615 3610
Fax +1 918 251 4072
http://www.bluelineusa.com/


----------



## Philma Crevices

tomg said:


> Whole different company:
> 
> Blue Line Drywall Tools LLC
> 1912 W. Kenosha
> Broken Arrow, OK 74012
> Tel +1 918 615 3610
> Fax +1 918 251 4072
> http://www.bluelineusa.com/


 Blue Line is another whom I highly regard as innovators in the industy :thumbsup:

Who wasn't completely stoked with seeing the Twister handle :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

tomg said:


> Whole different company:
> 
> Blue Line Drywall Tools LLC
> 1912 W. Kenosha
> Broken Arrow, OK 74012
> Tel +1 918 615 3610
> Fax +1 918 251 4072
> http://www.bluelineusa.com/


In response to that I say
*Columbia Taping Tools* :thumbsup:

#1-5508 Production Blvd. 
Surrey, B.C. V3S8P5 
•1-800-663-8121 
• 604-532-8758 
• Fax 1-604-532-7184 
• [email protected]

http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/?f7=dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## chris

One would believe Blueline to also be all made in house as well. Maybe Im wrong,Im sure someone knows


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> One would believe Blueline to also be all made in house as well. Maybe Im wrong,Im sure someone knows


Maybe assembled in house...


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Maybe assembled in house...


 
Just like columbia :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Just like columbia :whistling2:


No no no! lol
Columbia *designs, engineers, manufactures and assembles all of their tools in-house.*
Everything! They dont get another company to make them the parts they need to build their tools. Everything is made start to finish in house.
Not *just* assembled!
Also helps them keep the cost down on their tools! Dont don't have to pay another middle man to build them the parts they need.


----------



## Mudshark

PT - you must be pushin for a new shirt from Columbia ha ha

They are good tools for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> PT - you must be pushin for a new shirt from Columbia ha ha
> 
> They are good tools for sure. :thumbsup:


You must be pushing for a political debate. I notice you have our prime Ministers pic in your Avatar........ eh' lefty


----------



## Mudshark

Are you a friend of Pierre Poutine there 2buck.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Are you a friend of Pierre Poutine there 2buck.


No Jack Layton

I love how he lied to the people, pretending to be healthy, yet he dies of his cancer a few months after the election. What would the election results be,,,, if he were honest with his plight.

They all lie mudshark, and we know that, they should all shut up and deal with the real issues, but their always stuck in election mode :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> PT - you must be pushin for a new shirt from Columbia ha ha
> 
> They are good tools for sure. :thumbsup:


I can always use more shirts! :thumbsup: Hear that Aaron!? :whistling2:



2buckcanuck said:


> You must be pushing for a political debate. I notice you have our prime Ministers pic in your Avatar........ eh' lefty



Hey hey hey! Better watch what you say 2Buck! I'm left handed too! :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey hey hey! Better watch what you say 2Buck! I'm left handed too! :laughing:


I know young BUCK :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sos drywall

2buckcanuck said:


> No Jack Layton
> 
> I love how he lied to the people, pretending to be healthy, yet he dies of his cancer a few months after the election. What would the election results be,,,, if he were honest with his plight.


I think he lied to himself, it's probably freakishly hard to accept that you're dieing. Not in 20 years, but in 30 days or so.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I know young BUCK :whistling2::whistling2:


Hehehe!


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Everything! They dont get another company to make them the parts they need to build their tools. Everything is made start to finish in house.


Uhhh, PT....



PrecisionTaping said:


> Also helps them keep the cost down on their tools! Dont don't have to pay another middle man to build them the parts they need.


Uhhh, PT....

:whistling2:

:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Now ,Now Justme, easy on the newb, Pt has been on here for 2 weeks now, and already has 259 post.









Hey !!!!!! he's gunning for my post whore title:furious::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Now ,Now Justme, easy on the newb


What!? I didn't say anything!? :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> What!? I didn't say anything!? :whistling2:


Whats wrong with what I was saying!? lol


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> No no no! lol
> Columbia *designs, engineers, manufactures and assembles all of their tools in-house.*
> Everything! They dont get another company to make them the parts they need to build their tools. Everything is made start to finish in house.
> Not *just* assembled!
> Also helps them keep the cost down on their tools! Dont don't have to pay another middle man to build them the parts they need.


Bollocks, Prove it, You cant :whistling2: Wheres some pics of there factorys, Plants, Raw materials then :yes:, They did admit to not making there own screws, so...............


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Bollocks, Prove it, You cant :whistling2: Wheres some pics of there factorys, Plants, Raw materials then :yes:, They did admit to not making there own screws, so...............


Bollocks :blink: don't you kiwi's say sheep sh1t:whistling2:

Or you could of said "ewedunnit it now PT"


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Bollocks, Prove it, You cant :whistling2: Wheres some pics of there factorys, Plants, Raw materials then :yes:, They did admit to not making there own screws, so...............


I already did prove it above!
I posted a link to their website as well. Which I guess nobody clicked on other wise we wouldn't be having this conversation.
Quote from their website
*"Columbia has made a multi-million dollar investment in the production equipment and systems required to deliver repeatable quality and capacity. Equipped with the latest CNC technologies Columbia 's capabilities are endless. We are very proud to be the only company in the industry that designs, engineers, manufactures and assembles all of our tools in-house. Every year that passes we move closer to giving you that perfect tool. Every step forward we make, no matter how small is added to our manufacturing process, and given to you the customer. With value added features or improvements being released monthly at no additional cost to the end user."*

*Here's the link* http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/innovation.php?loc=Why Columbia

*"When making a decision to buy tools it really comes down to quality and value, and that's where we shine. Since we build all of our tools in-house we can keep the cost of manufacturing down and deliver the savings directly to you through our strong dealer network. Our quality has grown throughout the years and is now our biggest sense of pride. Columbia 's taping tools out sell the competition, not because they are less expensive, but because they are built using superior components laid out in a superior design.

The origin of our components are US Steel mills, US Aluminum mills, and other US manufactures in the Cable, Blade , Spring and Rubber industries. Our product origin is over 90% US with the remainder coming from Japan and Canada."*

So they buy all of their components from the mills and industries and design, engineer, manufacture and assemble all of the tools.



2buckcanuck said:


> Bollocks :blink: don't you kiwi's say sheep sh1t
> 
> Or you could of said "ewedunnit it now PT"


2Buck! Don't encourage the kiwi!!:no:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

cazna said:


> Bollocks, Prove it, You cant :whistling2: Wheres some pics of there factorys, Plants, Raw materials then :yes:, They did admit to not making there own screws, so...............


I can help by posting a video this week.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I can help by posting a video this week.


You the man Aaron!!
My free shirt in the mail yet? :laughing:
Just kidding bro! Im a Columbia die hard because of the product quality and amazing technical support! Not because of shirts. Hehe.


----------



## justadrywallguy

Just ordered a Columbia 10" Fatboy. but all the rest of my tools are TT.


----------



## Mudshark

justadrywallguy said:


> Just ordered a Columbia 10" Fatboy. but all the rest of my tools are TT.


You will be pleased with that 10" fatboy - good choice


----------



## PrecisionTaping

justadrywallguy said:


> Just ordered a Columbia 10" Fatboy. but all the rest of my tools are TT.


Yes!! We've converted another Aaron! :thumbup:
See what a little positive feedback from your regulars can do! Hehe.

You certainly will not regret that purchase justadrywallguy!
In fact im positive it will give you more incentive to slowly start switching over your current line of tools to Columbia
Once you start seeing how easy Columbia makes it for us to make money, you'll never try any other taping tool again


----------



## cazna

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I can help by posting a video this week.


Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.

Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.

Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world, After all, im the best, just ask me, Get what i mean, All of us would say that on here to a point, People will tell little white lies to gain an edge, The banks and finance and big car companys, retirement funds, 401ks, said everything was good and invest in us before the recession slammed us all. 

Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me, But you know its the truth :yes:


----------



## Mudshark

cazna said:


> Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.
> 
> Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.
> 
> Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world, After all, im the best, just ask me, Get what i mean, All of us would say that on here to a point, People will tell little white lies to gain an edge, The banks and finance and big car companys, retirement funds, 401ks, said everything was good and invest in us before the recession slammed us all.
> 
> Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me, But you know its the truth :yes:


What! You think that the banks, finance companies and car companies may have told us some white lies... Man we are so gullable.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.
> 
> Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.
> 
> Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world, After all, im the best, just ask me, Get what i mean, All of us would say that on here to a point, People will tell little white lies to gain an edge, The banks and finance and big car companys, retirement funds, 401ks, said everything was good and invest in us before the recession slammed us all.
> 
> Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me, But you know its the truth :yes:



Bahaha! What a friggen [email protected]! :laughing: Nah, im just kidding Cazna.
No sense in slamming anyone's posts my friend. We can be diplomatic about this :yes: And I know exactly what you mean! Now a days you're right, words aren't enough to prove the claims which others make. However, those words were not my own. They were in quotations, as they came directly from Columbia themselves, and I supplied the links as well. Im not trying to spread little white lies to gain an edge. What edge would I gain by promoting Columbia tools? Non at all. I'm simply relating my personal experiences i've had first hand with Columbia. I know they go out of their way to have excellent technical support, which most companies do not need to do. I've had nothing but pleasant experiences dealing with them and thus will continue to do so.

I was not trying to put down other competing companies such as Tape Pro, Tape Tech, Drywall Master or any others. Im sure they are all exceptional companies and offer great products. Some of which might very well be better than Columbia, I myself dont know for a fact.

I simply wanted to share my personal experience that I have had and that is why *I strongly recommend Columbia Taping Tools*

I am not bashing other companies, or saying their tools are inferior. I just prefer Columbia from what I have tried. Keeping in mind that I also have *not* tried every tool from every company! 
There's a reason for that though, because I have no need too. I found tools that work great and that I am comfortable with.

We all have to find what works for us.
For me, it's Columbia! :thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

cazna said:


> Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.
> 
> Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.
> 
> Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world, After all, im the best, just ask me, Get what i mean, All of us would say that on here to a point, People will tell little white lies to gain an edge, The banks and finance and big car companys, retirement funds, 401ks, said everything was good and invest in us before the recession slammed us all.
> 
> Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me, But you know its the truth :yes:


Cazna, you make very good points. All we try to do is make the best product that we can to make the end users job as comfortable and easy as possible. We are very proud of what we do and take great passion in providing our customers with a great experience. I don't think that you are being pompus, everyone is entitled to their opinion and I agree companies shouldn't make statements that they can't stand behind. It is up to the customers to hold them accountable.

We we're built on strong values and creating a great customer experience from day one when, that was the reason my father started the business. He was a drywall finisher for 17 years and when he started Columbia his goal was to provide customers with a sense of pride with their tools. We still to this day work with that in mind.


----------



## guijarrero

*war?*

Many years ago I saw Michael Moore’s documentary film “Bowling for Columbine” and really concluded to think the Americans were much more violent people compared to Canadians. Then “Sicko” appeared and it show that, besides, the Americans were more unkind with therir own people (than Canadians, French etc) Is this true?
I think Canadians have always been benefited with their “bad guy (?) neighbors”
After both World Wars (USA landings were war defining) Canada definitely benefited trading with who would become 1st world economic power (excuse my English)..
We were talking about WAR isn’t it?
First and trying not to be offensive I know my country gov (Argentina) really made big and huge mistakes.
Regrettably after 2nd WW USA made their mistakes too. Some times running blind behind oil and owned power. Vietnam for example.. Chile too: Have you heard that there was a non-revolutionary 73%-elected-hole-democratic-communist-gov overthrown with US support en 70’s? Look: “In September 1970, President Nixon found that an Allende regime in Chile would not be acceptable and authorized $10 million to stop Allende from coming to power or unseat him.” (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._intervention_in_Chile). Hey, Hey! I’m not a communist! But this is not a respect-for-the-freedom action.. 

So, Did the Canadians stop trading because US big mistakes? NO
But everybody is complaining if a company buy their screws in China? I do not agree
Isn’t this the principle of capitalism? The free trade?

In the other hand I saw a guy from TT here trying to 
1)Just work
2)Repair company mistakes
3)Improve their tools support
4)Bring you new benefits/ service
And you are making a War? Don’t agree

(next week –although is expensive for far countries- I’m gonna buy Brandon or maybe amazon-All Wall a 8” Col fat boy + a 10” TT power assist. So what?)


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Whats wrong with what I was saying!? lol


Well for one thing, cazna might have called you a vulture, along with some of the rest of us. :laughing: (Least he could've made it 'sh*t hawks' -


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Whats wrong with what I was saying!? lol


Being a bit more serious for a moment, Columbia doesn't manufacturer all their parts in-house, which you were stating. As Aaron already said, they do get the gaskets made from another outfit down the street from them, and some of the small metal items that aren't cost effective enough to make on their own, are bought from Taiwan, through a supplier.


----------



## JustMe

guijarrero said:


> In the other hand I saw a guy from TT here trying to
> 1)Just work
> 2)Repair company mistakes
> 3)Improve their tools support
> 4)Bring you new benefits/ service
> And you are making a War? Don’t agree


Bollocks. :laughing:

And as Capt. Sheetrock once told someone, you really do need to go hug a tree. :jester:


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Being a bit more serious for a moment, Columbia doesn't manufacturer all their parts in-house, which you were stating. As Aaron already said, they do get the gaskets made from another outfit down the street from them, and some of the small metal items that aren't cost effective enough to make on their own, are bought from Taiwan, through a supplier.


 Taiwan? Thoses small metal items WILL break.. junk metal.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Taiwan? Thoses small metal items WILL break.. junk metal.


They will? D*mn. I wish mine would start doing it, so I'd know which ones they are. :laughing:

Aaron's previous post on it:



ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I could see how that would be hard to believe in today's world but we have been around since 1979. Today we have 15 CNC machines of different capabilities and manufacture all of our own metal and plastic parts from raw materials 50% from US 50% from Canada in the same location they are assembled and shipped from. The Gaskets and Rubber materials are injection molded by a company down the street but the material comes from Germany. *As for fasteners the ones we don't make in house do originate from Taiwan but we don't have the capacity to make every fastener and that is where our supplier sources them.*
> 
> As for the argument of most manufacturers have work done over seas in this day and age; that doesn't mean that is what you should expect from your tools that just means that's what you get. We have worked very long and hard and invested a lot of time and money into staying local and using the finest materials from day one even when it looked like we were crazy for doing so. I know if I am searching for products of any type and side by side and one is made in Canada/US and one is made in (insert country here) I will buy the North American made brand every time even if it's more money. The great thing is our tools are close to if not the same price as the other brands


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.
> 
> *Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.*
> 
> Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world,


Prove it. 



cazna said:


> Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, *Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me,* But you know its the truth :yes:


Sh*t hawk.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! Sh!t Hawks....I never seen that one before :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.
> 
> Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.
> 
> Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world, After all, im the best, just ask me, Get what i mean, All of us would say that on here to a point, People will tell little white lies to gain an edge, The banks and finance and big car companys, retirement funds, 401ks, said everything was good and invest in us before the recession slammed us all.
> 
> Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me, But you know its the truth


You trouble making, sheep shagging kiwi you









Do you know what Cazna, if I said to tapers where I work, that Columbia was number one, they would think I was retarded. Then if they asked why I thought that, and I said I read it on the net, at a place called dry wall talk, they would say I was retarded:blink:

Columbia has a bad name where I live, don't know why, and I don't know how it started. When I first came to this site, and seen all the columbia support, I was like WTF:blink:

Most guys around here are TT,DM, and NS, since thats what our supply stores have been selling for eons. Never even seen a columbia zookie till a year ago, thats how rare they are. You do see some Columbia boxes, but the obvious selling point to them,,,, is the fat boy series .

Personally, even if I were to buy all new tools tomorrow, it would not be all one brand, it would be a mixed bag of tools. And even with my little tiff I had with TT on this site, I still bought a 3.5 angle head (the $250 price had me sold)

hell, even the guys that sell the tools, have their own biased opinion on the tool brands. and none of it's about what the tools are like to run, or what finish they produce. Their about profit margins and the least amount of head aches.

So whats 2bucks solution:whistling2:

ALL TOOL MANUFACTURERS should give demo tools to the supply houses, so we can test drive them just like cars. i would love to test run a TT,COL,DM, or BL zook just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder if I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know:furious:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> You trouble making, sheep shagging kiwi you


 
Great post 2buck, Very good points, Wouldnt it be great if you could try before you buy

You picked it, I was actually just stirring the pot to see what replys i would get, I was trying to get PT to call me a [email protected] and get justme to multi qoute me to peices, And i succeeded 

It does amaze me how strongly columbia tool users voice there support, Im beginning to wonder if each columbia tool has a little bag of weed stashed in it for the customer, Aarons reply was commendable indeed, Im not picking on columbia, There is no dout they certainly are one of the worlds best drywall tool companys with support and quaility ranked one of the highest, You dont need to post any clips aaron, we all know your all good, thank you for being here on DWT :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Good posts both of you 2buck and cazna 

:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> and get justme to multi qoute me to peices, And i succeeded


D*mn. Out thought by a drywaller, and a Down Under one at that. :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Yup! Good posts everyone!
And Cazna, I said I was kidding about the [email protected]! lol!
I thought my post was pretty diplomatic as well. lol.

At least you didn't have Hawk's Sh!t all over you!! :laughing:
I can see them circling above me...


----------



## korby_17

i run: Tape Tech Bazooka, 12" Box, Extendable box handle, Pump and have a 10" box but dont use
Columbia 10" Fat Box, Extendable Roller Handle
Northstar 3.5 Angle head
Can-am Tube with different kinds of applicators and tin flusher
Blue Line nail spotters, and extendable angle handle
i have yet to own or even ran anything drywall master but i would like to get the short box handle and 5.5 box
so i have bought all these tools by running them or by all you at drywall talk recommending them, and i absolutely love my set up. Just in my experience with running these tools 2buck hit it right on the nose with mix and matching. i am always looking to try new brands and new tools to p!ss around with


----------



## cazna

korby_17 said:


> i run: Tape Tech Bazooka, 12" Box, Extendable box handle, Pump and have a 10" box but dont use
> Columbia 10" Fat Box, Extendable Roller Handle
> Northstar 3.5 Angle head
> Can-am Tube with different kinds of applicators and tin flusher
> Blue Line nail spotters, and extendable angle handle
> i have yet to own or even ran anything drywall master but i would like to get the short box handle and 5.5 box
> so i have bought all these tools by running them or by all you at drywall talk recommending them, and i absolutely love my set up. Just in my experience with running these tools 2buck hit it right on the nose with mix and matching. i am always looking to try new brands and new tools to p!ss around with


 
Dam?? Did i type that?? It sounds a bit like my kit as well. :notworthy:


----------



## korby_17

I am a really strong believer that not one brand makes the best of every tool


----------



## cazna

korby_17 said:


> I am a really strong believer that not one brand makes the best of every tool


Totally agree korby :yes:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> So whats 2bucks solution:whistling2:
> 
> ALL TOOL MANUFACTURERS should give demo tools to the supply houses, so we can test drive them just like cars. i would love to test run a TT,COL,DM, or BL zook just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder if I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know:furious:


I wonder if an online supplier or maybe 2 could be convinced to supply those tapers to someone here who would love (2buck) to run and compare them (2buck), and post videos on their pros and cons? (2buck?) A supplier maybe like Al's or Wall or All-Wall? Al's and Wall carry TT, COL, BL, while All-Wall carries TT, COL, DM.

Didn't wallboardsman do some of that? But I don't think he got so extensive in comparing those brands.


----------



## Mudshark

Did 2buck PM you and ask you to post this?


----------



## JustMe

korby_17 said:


> i run: Tape Tech Bazooka, 12" Box, Extendable box handle, Pump and have a 10" box but dont use
> Columbia 10" Fat Box, Extendable Roller Handle
> Northstar 3.5 Angle head
> Can-am Tube with different kinds of applicators and tin flusher
> Blue Line nail spotters, and extendable angle handle
> i have yet to own or even ran anything drywall master but i would like to get the short box handle and 5.5 box
> so i have bought all these tools by running them or by all you at drywall talk recommending them, and i absolutely love my set up. Just in my experience with running these tools 2buck hit it right on the nose with mix and matching. i am always looking to try new brands and new tools to p!ss around with


On the DM short box handle, if you didn't know it, Columbia makes one as well, except the handle's angle isn't fixed. I think some here have one. Can't remember who, or exactly what they said about it, but I don't think it was negative: http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-closet-monster-flat-box-handle.html#

Unless there's obvious problems and short comings with a tool, then unless one has had a chance to try all brands, at possibly pretty much the same time, I'm thinking it might be a bit hard at times to say which tool from which brand might be best - at least best to an individual. Some, like Goldblatt, seem to get ruled out automatically by most of us. But I've never tried or even seen a Goldblatt tool, so what cazna seems to think of some of their tools might not just be right? At least for the price of them? Although because I use mine so much, I don't buy on price differences between brands, but on delivery of volume at an acceptable quality. What I think can do it best. For me.

My kit is a lot of Columbia, with some specialty newer TT and DM items, and some Can-Am mud applicators, flushers. I've been pleased overall with the Columbia and Can-Am. The specialty TT and DM have been a bit of a let down as far as what I'd hoped they might do. I'd likely swap with you my DM 3.5" wheeled version for your NS 3.5". You might like my Columbia tube, when you compared it with your Can-Am, which I've also used. Or you might not. In my books, Can-Am's tubes are good. Just not as user-friendly.

Adding to my kit, I'm dealing right now on a set of older TT boxes, to modify for my own version of continuous flow that I've been playing around with. With all the miles and wear and tear on them, those boxes held up well. I almost hate to modify the 12", as I've worked with an older TT 12" and it ran nice. My Columbia 8" and 10" FatBoys are preferable as far as amount of mud they carry, compared to the 7" and 10" TT's . But my Columbia 12" std. does a nice enough job right now, so I don't think I need 2 unmodified std. 12" too badly.


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> Did 2buck PM you and ask you to post this?


Of course not. :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you know what Cazna, if I said to tapers where I work, that Columbia was number one, they would think I was retarded. Then if they asked why I thought that, and I said I read it on the net, at a place called dry wall talk, they would say I was retarded:blink:


Making claims like Columbia is #1 is something that would need to be proved, not just said, I'm thinking. And some would come to accept it, and some not, I'm further thinking. 



2buckcanuck said:


> Columbia has a bad name where I live, don't know why, and I don't know how it started.


I've run into a fair amount of that "I know......but I don't really know how I really know" type thinking from other tapers, when I've questioned them closely.

From an old Andy Capp cartoon: "_She knows for sure, but not for certain_."

I thought it was just a neat little saying and so I hung the cartoon up in my garage, but my wife saw it when I wasn't there and circled the saying, I guess to deliver her own message.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> Making claims like Columbia is #1 is something that would need to be proved, not just said, I'm thinking. And some would come to accept it, and some not, I'm further thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I've run into a fair amount of that "I know......but I don't really know how I really know" type thinking from other tapers, when I've questioned them closely.
> 
> From an old Andy Capp cartoon: "_She knows for sure, but not for certain_."


Yet, im just a few hours away from 2buck and Cloumbia tools are highly sought after around here.


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yet, im just a few hours away from 2buck and Columbia tools are highly sought after around here.


Seven hours on a good day !
Again probably a regional thing. Whatever is around is what guys get to see and learn about. If it works why take a chance on something you know nothing about. Here in my city the main supplier pushes TT for those who ask because they've never seen a Columbia product until I brought my new tools in to show them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Seven hours on a good day !
> Again probably a regional thing. Whatever is around is what guys get to see and learn about. If it works why take a chance on something you know nothing about. Here in my city the main supplier pushes TT for those who ask because they've never seen a Columbia product until I brought my new tools in to show them a couple weeks ago.


Ya that's exactly it!!
Like you said! "If it works why take a chance on something you know nothing about"
My old boss was the first one in town to buy a bazooka. And it was a learning curve for him too, that's how I learnt. By watching his frustrating process. lol. :thumbsup:
So when I went out on my own I bought the full Cloumbia kit because that's what i was familiar with.
That was 5 years ago now, and to this day, im pretty sure him and I are still the only guys who have bazooka's and run boxes! Crazy eh!? Almost everyone down here dry tapes by hand! All old school! Isnt that crazy!? Yuck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Did 2buck PM you and ask you to post this?


Nope

But bazooka's would be hard to compare. Their sorta like women, you got to get use to any perks or cons of a new one. Plus any new zook runs a bit tight/stiff when new.

We had 2 zooks, till 2bjr pawned his (not getting it back:furious. To me, The TT was better. You did not half to think when doing angle tapes. The TT ran more free, had less drag. While the DM, you had to compensate for the drag, allowing longer feeds from the tape. But after awhile, no matter which one you ran, you got use to them.

Even when I got my TT brand new, it took me a house or 2 to get use to it.

So no I didn't PM justme, but if anyone wants to send me zooks to test out (along with 2bjr I guess)..... I say sure, who wouldn't say that on this site:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

It would be kind'a cool to trade tools with people? Just to have their take on what they think of different brand names and such!
I think its a good idea! Shipping might get a little expensive if we all start shipping tools to everyone for free though...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> It would be kind'a cool to trade tools with people? Just to have their take on what they think of different brand names and such!
> I think its a good idea! Shipping might get a little expensive if we all start shipping tools to everyone for free though...


Ill trade you the TT bazooka for your columbia in a few months, if you ever get yours back together:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> My old boss was the first one in town to buy a bazooka.
> Almost everyone down here dry tapes by hand! All old school! Isnt that crazy!? Yuck!



I lived in Elliot Lake for a few years in the late 80's and worked everywhere between French River and the Sault. Saw a couple guys from Sudbury working in Hamner using machines. Ran into them quite a few times in and around Sudbury.I'm sure these tools have been around your area but hidden pretty well !
Good thing about having hand tapers is that prices can stay steady without dropping in an area with few or no machine tapers.
And remember, if you can't do a great hand taping job you'll NEVER be a good taper,period !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> I lived in Elliot Lake for a few years in the late 80's and worked everywhere between French River and the Sault. Saw a couple guys from Sudbury working in Hamner using machines. Ran into them quite a few times in and around Sudbury.I'm sure these tools have been around your area but hidden pretty well !
> Good thing about having hand tapers is that prices can stay steady without dropping in an area with few or no machine tapers.
> And remember, if you can't do a great hand taping job you'll NEVER be a good taper,period !


In Elliot Lake eh!? Nice, so you're pretty familiar with the area, thats cool.
And really?! I can't find any tapers around here who use any type of taping tools other than a hawk and trowel. Its crazy! Not even flushers! I mean common...at least use a cheap flusher..it will pay itself off on the first job. Maybe there are a few guys who use them, but like you said, they're well hidden. lol.
But the majority of tapers still all tape by hand. Blows my mind!

And absolutely true!! You cant be a good taper if you don't know how to finish by hand. Machines cant do everything! They can come close!
But you absolutely need to know how to finish by hand as well! You're very right! :thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya that's exactly it!!
> Like you said! "If it works why take a chance on something you know nothing about"
> My old boss was the first one in town to buy a bazooka. And it was a learning curve for him too, that's how I learnt. By watching his frustrating process. lol. :thumbsup:
> So when I went out on my own I bought the full Cloumbia kit because that's what i was familiar with.
> That was 5 years ago now, and to this day, im pretty sure him and I are still the only guys who have bazooka's and run boxes! Crazy eh!? Almost everyone down here dry tapes by hand! All old school! Isnt that crazy!? Yuck!


I know exactly where you are coming from but i am not sure if i agree with this. I am always looking for new tools to try(too see if they are faster or just to see how they are because i think you cant bash a tool unless you try it). i remember the first time i grabbed a bazooka, that was the worst taping experience of my life. Keep running the tools and you will get to be a pro. I know you were probably kidding when you said you that why change it when it is working because i see you do product reviews all the time (which is awesome) but i work with alot of older tapers who are so stuck in there own ways it is frustrating to work with them because the way from 1972 is the only way to do things and wont even attempt to try new tools, products OR methods.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Nope
> 
> But bazooka's would be hard to compare. Their sorta like women, you got to get use to any perks or cons of a new one. Plus any new zook runs a bit tight/stiff when new.


Changing one's mind is sorta like a woman, too. :whistling2:



2buckcanuck said:


> So whats 2bucks solution:whistling2:
> 
> ALL TOOL MANUFACTURERS should give demo tools to the supply houses, so we can test drive them just like cars. i would love to test run a TT,COL,DM, or BL zook just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder if I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know:furious:


----------



## JustMe

korby_17 said:


> I know exactly where you are coming from but i am not sure if i agree with this. I am always looking for new tools to try(too see if they are faster or just to see how they are because i think you cant bash a tool unless you try it).


Sometimes true, and sometimes the design weaknesses and flaws are obvious enough, at least to someone experienced enough and who has some decent enough smarts, that you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

korby_17 said:


> I know exactly where you are coming from but i am not sure if i agree with this. I am always looking for new tools to try(too see if they are faster or just to see how they are because i think you cant bash a tool unless you try it). i remember the first time i grabbed a bazooka, that was the worst taping experience of my life. Keep running the tools and you will get to be a pro. I know you were probably kidding when you said you that why change it when it is working because i see you do product reviews all the time (which is awesome) but i work with alot of older tapers who are so stuck in there own ways it is frustrating to work with them because the way from 1972 is the only way to do things and wont even attempt to try new tools, products OR methods.


Ya! I hear ya man! and no don't worry, I'm not so stuck in my ways that I think its the only way to do things. I am always willing to try out new tools and new technique! I wasn't even born till 87. let alone 1972! :laughing: Im all about discovering new methods!! 




2buckcanuck said:


> ALL TOOL MANUFACTURERS should give demo tools to the supply houses, so we can test drive them just like cars. i would love to test run a TT,COL,DM, or BL zook just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder if I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know





JustMe said:


> Changing one's mind is sorta like a woman, too. :whistling2:


Too bad we couldn't get demo women, so we can test drive them just like cars. I would love to test/run a blonde, brunette or redhead just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder If I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know. :laughing: 



JustMe said:


> Sometimes true, and sometimes the design weaknesses and flaws are obvious enough, at least to someone experienced enough and who has some decent enough smarts, that you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it.


Very true! Sometimes you can just tell that she's a B!tch from far away! Its usually the smoking hot ones! And you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it.

Wait....what are we talking about!? :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> Changing one's mind is sorta like a woman, too. :whistling2:


What??? why I'm I being multi quoted

I said they would be a challenge like women, not change my mind like them.

So hows the marriage going justme:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Too bad we couldn't get demo women, so we can test drive them just like cars. I would love to test/run a blonde, brunette or redhead just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder If I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know. :laughing:
> 
> Very true! Sometimes you can just tell that she's a B!tch from far away! Its usually the smoking hot ones! And you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it.
> 
> Wait....what are we talking about!? :laughing:


Saving yourself for your wedding night or something PT, that's very honorable 

When I was your age, I was test driving a lot of woman till I settled on one (well ok,3). It's not that I still don't test drive them, but to quote justme for a change.

"sometimes the design weaknesses and flaws are obvious enough, at least to someone experienced enough and who has some decent enough smarts, that you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it."

See us old bucks do know a thing or two:whistling2:


----------



## korby_17

JustMe said:


> Sometimes true, and sometimes the design weaknesses and flaws are obvious enough, at least to someone experienced enough and who has some decent enough smarts, that you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it.


Yes true but talking bazookas and boxes, as professionals even it is not a legit to say one is better than the other by looking at it. I would agree that something more simple you can tell without even Running it. 

I am also not saying that every taper that taped in 1972 is stuck in there ways either. I worked with MANY older tapers that I showed them my ways of doing things and they "tweeked" there ways for the better. But you will never get two tapers the same.
It doesn't matter how you get there but as long as you get the end result.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> What??? why I'm I being multi quoted


Because I can? :jester:



2buckcanuck said:


> I said they would be a challenge like women, not change my mind like them.


So now you're changing your mind about your having changed your mind? 




2buckcanuck said:


> So hows the marriage going justme:whistling2:


Still with. How's yours? :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Too bad we couldn't get demo women, so we can test drive them just like cars. I would love to test/run a blonde, brunette or redhead just to see what one feels best in my hands. On the other hand, I wonder If I would find a major difference between them all. Guess we shall never know. :laughing:


Maybe you won't. :jester:

I still want an Oriental yet, just to see if they really are slanted differently. (Yes, I can be a pig when I want to be.)


----------



## JustMe

korby_17 said:


> I am also not saying that every taper that taped in 1972 is stuck in there ways either. I worked with MANY older tapers that I showed them my ways of doing things and they "tweeked" there ways for the better.


Good stuff. You know, it looks like I could be in Saskatoon fairly soon for a bit. Maybe we could get together(?)


----------



## mudslingr

JustMe said:


> Good stuff. You know, it looks like I could be in Saskatoon fairly soon for a bit. Maybe we could get together(?)


Is korby Asian ? :blink::jester:


----------



## JustMe

mudslingr said:


> Is korby Asian ? :blink::jester:


What ever do you mean, ms? :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Saving yourself for your wedding night or something PT, that's very honorable
> 
> When I was your age, I was test driving a lot of woman till I settled on one (well ok,3). It's not that I still don't test drive them, but to quote justme for a change.
> 
> "sometimes the design weaknesses and flaws are obvious enough, at least to someone experienced enough and who has some decent enough smarts, that you pretty well know what's going to happen without running it."
> 
> See us old bucks do know a thing or two:whistling2:


lol! Me and my X tried to save ourselves for our wedding night way back when were young. Ya.... bottle of tequilla put a stop to that! :laughing:
Didn't last too long.
I was just making a joke of your comment. The way you spoke so passionately about holding tools in your hands reminded me of women. lol! So I rolled with it.



JustMe said:


> Maybe you won't. :jester:
> 
> I still want an Oriental yet, just to see if they really are slanted differently. (Yes, I can be a pig when I want to be.)


Bahaha! Nice! Wouldn't mind me one of those either.


----------



## chris

eHHH ... they are not all what they are cracked up to be:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> eHHH ... they are not all what they are cracked up to be:whistling2:


Orientals!?!? :laughing:


----------



## moore

ya pound on them long enough ..they will all wear out pretty quick...


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> ya pound on them long enough ..they will all wear out pretty quick...


Yeah, some taping tools can't take a lot of pounding.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

What the hell are we talking about!? lol

And 2Buck, I didn't see your post. That'd be cool if you wanna swap zookies! Im down for that.


----------



## chris

JustMe said:


> Yeah, some taping tools can't take a lot of pounding.


 You got to break em in right:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the hell are we talking about!? lol


Ask chris. He knows. We're talking about ways of fixing cracks.


----------



## korby_17

Asian?? Nope... Not even close!!!!
Pm me if you are in town or are coming


----------



## PrecisionTaping

korby_17 said:


> Asian?? Nope... Not even close!!!!
> Pm me if you are in town or are coming


Im so confused now...
Look at what I started. lol


----------



## korby_17

Haha I was talking to justme about coming to saskabush... This topic got
A little off topic haha


----------



## JustMe

korby_17 said:


> Haha I was talking to justme about coming to saskabush... This topic got
> A little off topic haha


After 200+ posts on this thread, I'd say it is on topic.


----------



## Mudshark

So gringoman 420 started it all in January. Wonder which he bought, Columbia or TapeTech?


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> So gringoman 420 started it all in January. Wonder which he bought, Columbia or TapeTech?


Geez, Mudshark. You posted a Thank You to his post that stated his decision:



gringoman420 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Sounds like I'm buying Columbia! Not gonna order for a day or 2 so I'll check back again. Thanks again!


But that was awhile ago, so you're forgiven. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

At least he made the right choice in purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> Geez, Mudshark. You posted a Thank You to his post that stated his decision:


Looks like Mudshark still has some of last years crop left over


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like Mudshark still has some of last years crop left over


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

cazna said:


> Go ahead aaron, Im sorry but these guys are just posting words, Words at the end of the day are f all, Like that capt would say, Dont p!ss down the back of my neck and say ts raining.
> 
> Even if they are made is they say, So what, Tapepro, and DM are just as good, Tape tech arnt that far behind.
> 
> Im prob sounding like a pompus [email protected], Im not trying to be, Words arnt enough to prove the claims being made in todays world, After all, im the best, just ask me, Get what i mean, All of us would say that on here to a point, People will tell little white lies to gain an edge, The banks and finance and big car companys, retirement funds, 401ks, said everything was good and invest in us before the recession slammed us all.
> 
> Off you go then columbia supporters, Slam this post, Twist it all around, Call me what you will, Get all sh!tty with me, But you know its the truth :yes:


Here is the link to a video of our machine shop. I did it on my iphone so it's not the best quality but it gives a quick tour of how our shop works.


----------



## cazna

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here is the link to a video of our machine shop. I did it on my iphone so it's not the best quality but it gives a quick tour of how our shop works.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SnMYtsD-HU


DAM, bro, DAM thats some sweet machines :blink::blink: Suck on that cazna 

Aaron, What can i say, I really would have thought all that gear would have been in asia and you just ordered parts to your warehouse assembly site, DAM thats some top gear, Your father started that you say, Wow Wow and Wow. 

Thanks for posting, That was amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

No one works there :blink:
Even the machines aren't made in china.


----------



## Mudshark

Thanks for that Aaron - you guys have come a long way since working out of the garage in Parksville. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here is the link to a video of our machine shop. I did it on my iphone so it's not the best quality but it gives a quick tour of how our shop works.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SnMYtsD-HU


Do you have something like that on your website somewhere? If you don't, maybe you should? Kind of like Seeing is believing(?)


----------



## bmitch

state of the art equipment,made in canada,30+yrs building these tools,i'm glad mine came out of your shop.thanks for the tour.


----------



## VANMAN

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here is the link to a video of our machine shop. I did it on my iphone so it's not the best quality but it gives a quick tour of how our shop works.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SnMYtsD-HU


 Good show chief:thumbup: Some gear u got in that place!! Dont think a lot of compants would put a vid up of thier shop:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here is the link to a video of our machine shop. I did it on my iphone so it's not the best quality but it gives a quick tour of how our shop works.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SnMYtsD-HU


Great workshop!
Real goal for drywall business:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Thanks Aaron! For proving to everyone that what I was saying about you guys is true! Columbia = Hands down, best company ever!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> DAM, bro, DAM thats some sweet machines :blink: Suck on that cazna
> 
> Aaron, What can i say, I really would have thought all that gear would have been in asia and you just ordered parts to your warehouse assembly site, DAM thats some top gear, Your father started that you say, Wow Wow and Wow.
> 
> Thanks for posting, That was amazing


Ewedunnit now Cazna, feeling a bit sheepish, did you think Columbia was trying to pull the wool over your eyes. feeling like a sheep with it's head stuck in a fence


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Ewedunnit now Cazna, feeling a bit sheepish, did you think Columbia was trying to pull the wool over your eyes. feeling like a sheep with it's head stuck in a fence


Bahaha! Ya! Well put 2buck!


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> Ewedunnit now Cazna, feeling like a sheep with it's head stuck in a fence


 
Yeah i do, And im really hoping ewe dont drive passed :surrender:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Yeah i do, And im really hoping ewe dont drive passed :surrender:


What if I drive by? Im still looking for some payback :laughing:


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> What if I drive by? Im still looking for some payback :laughing:


I would get a homax shoved up my ar$e wouldnt I, Be a shame to dirty a good columbia tool  :jester:


----------



## aaronthetaper

i bouht a columbia 4 years ago and it has been down for prob 2 of them i think i got a cursed bazooka 4 cutter chains snapped, 3 creaser wheel connection straps snaped, last week my cutter chain spring snapped in half. i lube it constantly and clean after every use. anbody have a cutter chain spring snap? i used my dads old school tapetech for 3 years before and it ran smooth as silk with no probs. i dont know why i keep sinking $ into my columbia


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> I would get a homax shoved up my ar$e wouldnt I, Be a shame to dirty a good columbia tool  :jester:


with the delko creaser attachment!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

aaronthetaper said:


> i bouht a columbia 4 years ago and it has been down for prob 2 of them i think i got a cursed bazooka 4 cutter chains snapped, 3 creaser wheel connection straps snaped, last week my cutter chain spring snapped in half. i lube it constantly and clean after every use. anbody have a cutter chain spring snap? i used my dads old school tapetech for 3 years before and it ran smooth as silk with no probs. i dont know why i keep sinking $ into my columbia


Hmm...weird...I've never had problems like that...maybe you should stop cleaning it after every use :laughing:


----------



## aaronthetaper

i have never taped more than 5 sheets without a bazooka but ur homax vid has me seriously considering a banjo


----------



## PrecisionTaping

aaronthetaper said:


> i have never taped more than 5 sheets without a bazooka but ur homax vid has me seriously considering a banjo


Ya man! I never tried one prior to that video and I was honestly blown away by it! 

Here's the link!
Amazon.com: Homax 6500 Drywall Taping Tool: Home Improvement


----------



## Philma Crevices

Whoever is selling those on Amazon must be going WTF... I didn't sell this many all last year! :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

aaronthetaper said:


> i bouht a columbia 4 years ago and it has been down for prob 2 of them i think i got a cursed bazooka 4 cutter chains snapped, 3 creaser wheel connection straps snaped, last week my cutter chain spring snapped in half. i lube it constantly and clean after every use. anbody have a cutter chain spring snap? i used my dads old school tapetech for 3 years before and it ran smooth as silk with no probs. i dont know why i keep sinking $ into my columbia


That Does seem a string of bad luck/breaks. What did you do for the 2 years you figure it was down? Used your dad's TT? I ran an older TT a bit. Ran nice. 

I haven't had problems like you've had, but my Columbia is a little over 1 1/2 years old, not 4. Mind you, if yours was down for 2 of those 4 years, then technically yours would be about the same age as mine - although mine might have had those parts being sourced from another supplier? So maybe better quality since then? But if you've been replacing your parts over the last while with Columbia parts(?), that might not make sense - if Columbia's replacement parts are coming from the same batches of parts that they use to build their tapers(?)
The older Columbias we also run don't seem to have problems like you've had. So maybe yours was made after some particularly good weekend?  :whistling2: j/k.

I'm wondering if those constantly breaking parts of yours might be some of the parts that moore and I were posting about between us earlier on in this thread - Made in Taiwan parts. If they are, feedback like yours should let Aaron know they might want to maybe check a bit into what's going on with the sourcing of them? &/or it wouldn't be that whichever dealer is supplying those parts to you is supplying something other than Columbia and saying they're Columbia? &/or it's being assumed by you that they're coming from Columbia, when they're not? I've run into that before, with other products.

Maybe you could give Aaron the dealer's name, and he could check to see just what they have been ordering from Columbia for spare parts - if they're maybe coming from them or not? Did that once over some motorcycle parts. But those were probably a little easier to figure out.



JustMe said:


> Being a bit more serious for a moment, Columbia doesn't manufacturer all their parts in-house, which you were stating. As Aaron already said, they do get the gaskets made from another outfit down the street from them, and some of the small metal items that aren't cost effective enough to make on their own, are bought from Taiwan, through a supplier.





moore said:


> Taiwan? Thoses small metal items WILL break.. junk metal.





JustMe said:


> They will? D*mn. I wish mine would start doing it, so I'd know which ones they are. :laughing:


----------



## croozer

JustMe said:


> That Does seem a string of bad luck/breaks. What did you do for the 2 years you figure it was down? Used your dad's TT? I ran an older TT a bit. Ran nice.
> 
> I haven't had problems like you've had, but my Columbia is a little over 1 1/2 years old, not 4. Mind you, if yours was down for 2 of those 4 years, then technically yours would be about the same age as mine - although mine might have had those parts being sourced from another supplier? So maybe better quality since then? But if you've been replacing your parts over the last while with Columbia parts(?), that might not make sense - if Columbia's replacement parts are coming from the same batches of parts that they use to build their tapers(?)
> The older Columbias we also run don't seem to have problems like you've had. So maybe yours was made after some particularly good weekend?  :whistling2: j/k.
> 
> I'm wondering if those constantly breaking parts of yours might be some of the parts that moore and I were posting about between us earlier on in this thread - Made in Taiwan parts. If they are, feedback like yours should let Aaron know they might want to maybe check a bit into what's going on with the sourcing of them? &/or it wouldn't be that whichever dealer is supplying those parts to you is supplying something other than Columbia and saying they're Columbia? &/or it's being assumed by you that they're coming from Columbia, when they're not? I've run into that before, with other products.
> 
> Maybe you could give Aaron the dealer's name, and he could check to see just what they have been ordering from Columbia for spare parts - if they're maybe coming from them or not? Did that once over some motorcycle parts. But those were probably a little easier to figure out.


my columbia taper is 3 years old and has done a power of work. I too had a cutter chain break at about 3 months old.When I rang columbia about it, I was told that they dont break , buy another.............grrrrrrrrrrr. I recently bought a TT mudrunner and must say I am very impressed with the quaility of the tool. The broken cutter chain is the only real issue i have had with my set


----------



## JustMe

croozer said:


> my columbia taper is 3 years old and has done a power of work. I too had a cutter chain break at about 3 months old.When I rang columbia about it, I was told that they dont break , buy another.............grrrrrrrrrrr.


Not covered by warranty? That seems strange.



croozer said:


> I recently bought a TT mudrunner and must say I am very impressed with the quaility of the tool.


I got around to getting one too, awhile ago. I haven't used it all that much.

Quality seemed okay enough, I guess. But then it was around 800.00, and I don't have anything to compare it to, to see if I should expect something better.

Mike from TT once posted about how ergonomically friendly they are. Capt. Sheetrock enlightened him and his design team about how they aren't quite so much. I tried running mine with the extension you can get for them, to do some 12' high horizontal angles from the floor. That extension is Not ergonomically friendly.


----------



## JustMe

croozer said:


> my columbia taper is 3 years old and has done a power of work. I too had a cutter chain break at about 3 months old.When I rang columbia about it, I was told that they dont break , buy another.............grrrrrrrrrrr.


One thing I kept meaning to ask but kept forgetting, was why you contacted Columbia about it. Shouldn't you have gone through your dealer? Or does things work differently for people Down Under?


----------



## guijarrero

JustMe said:


> Mike from TT once posted about how ergonomically friendly they are. Capt. Sheetrock enlightened him and his design team about how they aren't quite so much. I tried running mine with the extension you can get for them, to do some 12' high horizontal angles from the floor. That extension is Not ergonomically friendly.


No bazooka, no flat box, no banjo seems to be friendly with a 12' ceiling imo. I just have a Homax and an Advance steel banjo and a 10' Goldblatt mega box (an 8" Col and 10" Pow Assist in track). Probbably is a skill issue too. Mostly is the tool is new as in my situation.


----------



## guijarrero

Ah! and a Kraft Banjo.. why would I need 3 banjos?


----------



## JustMe

guijarrero said:


> No bazooka, no flat box, no banjo seems to be friendly with a 12' ceiling imo. I just have a Homax and an Advance steel banjo and a 10' Goldblatt mega box (an 8" Col and 10" Pow Assist in track). Probbably is a skill issue too. Mostly is the tool is new as in my situation.


What are you talking about - the extension? That thing isn't user friendly no matter how much experience you might have, or what the ceiling height. It's cheaply/poorly built for a user.


----------



## croozer

JustMe said:


> One thing I kept meaning to ask but kept forgetting, was why you contacted Columbia about it. Shouldn't you have gone through your dealer? Or does things work differently for people Down Under?


We dont have any agents down here.There is an importer, but he is FAR too expensive to deal with, and he wasnt around 3 years ago. I bought it through drywallzone, but found them to be a giant pain in the ass to deal with....took over 2 months for my set to arrive after I splashed out $6.5 k on it :furious::jester:.I thought it would have been a warranty job too, but obviously not. I was asked where on the chain it broke and could I send it back to Canada for an examination, and, as I said, was told that they have never had one break, so probably not covered by warranty.. I needed to keep workng so I just bought another and paid $100+ to get it shipped out straight away.I was pretty disappointed with that, but I guess Columbia has company protocol they have to follow to stop people trying to scam free parts off them, but as an honest, hard working bloke, I found it a bit ordinary.Anyway, I guess we are on our own down here, so I just hope nothing else goes wrong. I suppose thats why cazna and I etc are so fastidious about cleaning and maintanance. My whole kit looks brand new, even after 3 years and around 200 houses................


----------



## JustMe

croozer said:


> We dont have any agents down here.There is an importer, but he is FAR too expensive to deal with, and he wasnt around 3 years ago. I bought it through drywallzone, but found them to be a giant pain in the ass to deal with....took over 2 months for my set to arrive after I splashed out $6.5 k on it :furious::jester:.I thought it would have been a warranty job too, but obviously not. I was asked where on the chain it broke and could I send it back to Canada for an examination, and, as I said, was told that they have never had one break, so probably not covered by warranty.. I needed to keep workng so I just bought another and paid $100+ to get it shipped out straight away.I was pretty disappointed with that, but I guess Columbia has company protocol they have to follow to stop people trying to scam free parts off them, but as an honest, hard working bloke, I found it a bit ordinary.Anyway, I guess we are on our own down here, so I just hope nothing else goes wrong. I suppose thats why cazna and I etc are so fastidious about cleaning and maintanance. My whole kit looks brand new, even after 3 years and around 200 houses................


Let me see if I have some things straight:

- By 'agents', you mean 'dealer'?
- There's a (one only?) Columbia importer, but he's far too expensive to deal with?
- They wouldn't send a chain out asap, with you maybe giving them a credit card #, so that when they rec'd the part that broke and it didn't look like warranty, they could bill the credit card - but if it looked like warranty, they wouldn't need to bill it? (A bit of a rhetorical question.)
- If it never breaks, then why are there now 2 here who say they've had ones break?
- Shouldn't you really have dealt with the warranty issue with/through drywallzone?

Drywallzone - we've had others post here who said they've had problems with them. Then there's been those - I think it might have been cazna - who said they had good luck with them.

I still might've sent the broken piece after, to see if I could've got a replacement under warranty, for a spare. But maybe the cost of sending it, and it possibly not being warrantied, might have had me thinking over my doing that.


----------



## Drywall_King

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Here is the link to a video of our machine shop. I did it on my iphone so it's not the best quality but it gives a quick tour of how our shop works.
> 
> Machine Shop - YouTube


Now if only the Canucks were that good in the playoffs.....


----------

